# Blizzards größter Fehler!



## hashmich (28. Juni 2010)

Ja Thread erklärt sich eigentlich von selbst. Habe ein gleiches Thema per Suchfunktion nicht finden können, lasse mich allerdings auch gerne verbessern. Wenn ihr gerne weitere Antwortmöglichkeiten hättet schreibts in den Thread.


----------



## Magexe (28. Juni 2010)

ich will multiple antworten...

gibt da mehrere die man ankreuzen kann um blizzard vond er seite an zu machen


----------



## hashmich (28. Juni 2010)

Magexe schrieb:


> ich will multiple antworten...
> 
> gibt da mehrere die man ankreuzen kann um blizzard vond er seite an zu machen



Da hast du sie^^


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (28. Juni 2010)

Gar keiner. Blizzard hat bis jetzt alles richtig gemacht. bzw sie längst korrigiert


----------



## Moktheshock (28. Juni 2010)

Blizzard hat einen riesen fehler gemacht^^ und der war der commy zuzuhören^^ und auf sie einzugehen, die leute treten nur nach auf das was sie sich ein halbes jahr vorher wünschen.^^


----------



## wildrazor09 (28. Juni 2010)

Moktheshock schrieb:


> Blizzard hat einen riesen fehler gemacht^^ und der war der commy zuzuhören^^ und auf sie einzugehen, die leute treten nur nach auf das was sie sich ein halbes jahr vorher wünschen.^^



so ähnlich denk ich auch


----------



## Valleron (28. Juni 2010)

So Addon´s wie Gearscore gehören weg. Sie sagen einfach nichts über den Spieler und seine Spielweise aus.


----------



## cortez338 (28. Juni 2010)

ich finde eigentlich auch das Blizz alles richtig gemacht hat. Wir bestimmen das Spiel nicht Blizzard. Ist das game zu leicht wird es leichter gemacht, was durchaus logisch ist schließlich zahlt man für das komplette Spiel und nicht nur einen Teil des Spiel also soll man auch alles sehen können.


----------



## mmeCeliné (28. Juni 2010)

Sie haben das RP'n praktisch unmöglich gemacht? Währe jetzt so mein Senf, aber was soll

Edit: Naja Community ignoriert triffts' ja


----------



## Cotraxis (28. Juni 2010)

Moktheshock schrieb:


> Blizzard hat einen riesen fehler gemacht^^ und der war der commy zuzuhören^^ und auf sie einzugehen, die leute treten nur nach auf das was sie sich ein halbes jahr vorher wünschen.^^



this


----------



## Magexe (28. Juni 2010)

Moktheshock schrieb:


> Blizzard hat einen riesen fehler gemacht^^ und der war der commy zuzuhören^^ und auf sie einzugehen, die leute treten nur nach auf das was sie sich ein halbes jahr vorher wünschen.^^



./sing

Leider ist das so, aber ich glaube das ist besser als nen Hersteller eines Spiels der sich nicht um die community kümmert...

@TE: Danke ^^


----------



## hashmich (28. Juni 2010)

Moktheshock schrieb:


> Blizzard hat einen riesen fehler gemacht^^ und der war der commy zuzuhören^^ und auf sie einzugehen, die leute treten nur nach auf das was sie sich ein halbes jahr vorher wünschen.^^






wildrazor09 schrieb:


> so ähnlich denk ich auch



Dann habt auch ihr jetzt die passende Abstimmungsmöglichkeit.


----------



## Noregas-Baelgun (28. Juni 2010)

hm blizzard hat bisher eigentlich immer alles richtig gemacht,

so sehr die comm auch gemault hat wirklich große fehler in ihrer marschrichtung gabs es nciht - ihre taktik ging bisher immer auf

tante edit: die 2 haben gesagt blizz hat zu viel auf die comm gehört nicht umgekehrt


----------



## Grushdak (28. Juni 2010)

Blizzards größter Fehler war/ist, Leute zuzulassen,
die ständig nur nach Fehlern Anderer suchen, ständig irgendetwas auszusetzen haben -
und dann noch Umfragen wie diese hier erstellen!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yveri1985 (28. Juni 2010)

hashmich schrieb:


> Du bist ein Kiddy, ein solcher Thread existiert schon oder ich habe sonst irgendwelche Probleme mit dir oder dem Thread.



find ich gut ^^


----------



## hashmich (28. Juni 2010)

Yveri1985 schrieb:


> find ich gut ^^



 Bevor geflamet wird kriegen die Leute lieber ne eigene Abstimmungsmöglichkeit^^


----------



## Kovacs (28. Juni 2010)

jup, zuviel com einbeziehen und das Tolerieren des Umgangstones in den channels, statt gnadenlos Accounts zu sperren waren wohl die größten Fehler.


----------



## Freyen (28. Juni 2010)

Die Eindeutschung der Eigennamen im Spiel sowie in den Romanen/Comics. 
Eigennamen gehören einfach nicht in die jeweilige Landessprache übersetzt, egal ob man auch mit dem engl. Klienten spielen, bzw. die Originalromane kaufen kann. 

Davon abgesehen bin ich mit Blizzard zufrieden.


----------



## Shaila (28. Juni 2010)

hashmich schrieb:


> Ja Thread erklärt sich eigentlich von selbst. Habe ein gleiches Thema per Suchfunktion nicht finden können, lasse mich allerdings auch gerne verbessern. Wenn ihr gerne weitere Antwortmöglichkeiten hättet schreibts in den Thread.



Wenn du schon so eine Umfrage machst, dann gestalte sie dementsprechend mit einem breiten Spektrum an Antwortmöglichkeiten. Wenn man überlegt, wieviele Bereiche WoW besitzt und dann noch Blizzard selber und Alles was damit zusammenhängt, dann kommt da einiges zusammen an möglichen "Fehlern". Auch kann es sein, dass jemand Servertransfers vielleicht in Ordnung findet, aber Namensänderungen nicht mag. Ich würde dir vorschlagen, diese Umfrage von Grund auf neu zu gestalten, da sie keinesfalls zu einem ordentlichen Ergebniss führen kann.

Aber genug gemeckert, zurück zum Topic. Meiner Meinung nach war und ist der schlimmste Fehler, den Blizzard auch nur jemals begehen konnte der Itemshop + Itemkarten. Es gibt im Moment nichts, was ich heftiger kritisiere als diesen Punkt und das wird sich in Zukunft auch nicht ändern. Ich halte diesen Kurs nicht für gewinnorientiert, sondern für gierig und das ist ein riesen Unterschied. Für mich ist es Abzockerei und nichts weiter.

Ein weiterer großer Fehler sind Hardmodes und tausende Versionen von Instanzen. Dazu kommt das Abschwächen von "CC", sowie das Allgemeine Vereinfachen, sämtlicher Contentinhalte. Aufgrund dieses gravierenden - aus meiner Sicht - Spielmechanikfehler, baut weiteres in meinen Augen negatives darauf auf. Epische Gegenstände verlieren ihren Wert, Addons wie Gearscore übernehmen die Macht und Alles wird schneller.


----------



## ThoWeib (28. Juni 2010)

[X] Soweit keine Fehler, alldieweil ja immer noch einige Leute aktiv spielen.

Jeder der Punkte ist bei einem Unternehmen, das gewinnorientiert arbeitet, zu erwarten. Das man trefflich streiten kann, ob man nu' Viehzeug kaufen können muss, und das ein Realmtransfer oder sowas Geld kosten bzw. überhaupt möglich sind, ist unbenommen. Nichtsdestotrotz: bisher keine extremen Fehler.


----------



## Petersburg (28. Juni 2010)

hab alles angekreuzt weil ich so toll bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neferi (28. Juni 2010)

Das Blizzard RP nicht ermöglicht ist Quatsch. Es gibt genug Möglichkeiten, mit anderen Spielern RP zu betreiben. Das Einzige was gutem RP im Weg steht sind einzelne Spieler, die mit ihrem Verhalten und ihrer Namensgebung ein gutes RP stören. Wenn aber gerade keine solchen in der Nähe sind, bietet sich auf RP-Servern immer wieder die Möglichkeit seiner Fantasie freien Lauf zu lassen.


----------



## mmeCeliné (28. Juni 2010)

neferi schrieb:


> Das Blizzard RP nicht ermöglicht ist Quatsch. Es gibt genug Möglichkeiten, mit anderen Spielern RP zu betreiben. Das Einzige was gutem RP im Weg steht sind einzelne Spieler, die mit ihrem Verhalten und ihrer Namensgebung ein gutes RP stören. Wenn aber gerade keine solchen in der Nähe sind, bietet sich auf RP-Servern immer wieder die Möglichkeit seiner Fantasie freien Lauf zu lassen.



Das meinte ich ja, dass sie irgendwelchen Paladinen die Schaden machen wollen diesen Wunsch sofort erfüllen und wenn wir Rpler richtige RP Server fordern mit Gms die gegen leute die rumflamen und ebend gegen RP-Regeln verstoßen vorgehen, ist ihnen das egal


----------



## Rasgaar (28. Juni 2010)

Addons zuzulassen würd ich allerhöchstens nennen.


----------



## Kezpa (28. Juni 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Aber genug gemeckert, zurück zum Topic. Meiner Meinung nach war und ist der schlimmste Fehler, den Blizzard auch nur jemals begehen konnte der Itemshop + Itemkarten. Es gibt im Moment nichts, was ich heftiger kritisiere als diesen Punkt und das wird sich in Zukunft auch nicht ändern. Ich halte diesen Kurs nicht für gewinnorientiert, sondern für gierig und das ist ein riesen Unterschied. Für mich ist es Abzockerei und nichts weiter.
> 
> Ein weiterer großer Fehler sind Hardmodes und tausende Versionen von Instanzen. Dazu kommt das Abschwächen von "CC", sowie das Allgemeine Vereinfachen, sämtlicher Contentinhalte. Aufgrund dieses gravierenden - aus meiner Sicht - Spielmechanikfehler, baut weiteres in meinen Augen negatives darauf auf. Epische Gegenstände verlieren ihren Wert, Addons wie Gearscore übernehmen die Macht und Alles wird schneller.





Thema itemshop....wers Geld hat und gern solche gegenstände hätte der soll sie kaufen zwingen tut dich niemand....

Hardmodes zwingt dich niemand zu sie zu machen...das is ne Herausforderung für spieler denen der normale Content zu einfach ist....

Ich danke Blizzard für die vielen vereinfachungen der Contentinhalte denn somit kann sie jeder sehen selbst wenn er nen casual is oder net so ne gute gilde hat die soweit vllt kommt....

Gearscore is sehr übertrieben nervt mich auch extremst ich hab das addon nur um zu gucken wie gut das equip insgesamt von dem jeweiligen spieler ist...um zu gucken ob er skill hat schau ich mir erfolg an und frag den spieler über die bosse des raids aus falls ich ma nen raid aufmach....

wenns dir zuschnell wird dann wirst du scheinbar alt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Allexiella (28. Juni 2010)

Grösster Blizzard-Fehler:

Fehlender IQ-Test vor WOW-Spielbeginn.


----------



## White_Sky (28. Juni 2010)

Ich habe auf Nummer 2 ,5 ,11 und 12 abgestimmt und möchte keine der Anworten durch meinen Argument verderben. Außerdem gibt es sowieso schlauere Mitglieder der Buffed-Community die noch bessere Argumente gegen meine Argumente verfügen. Also lass ich es lieber, sonst kommt noch von mir ein Gegen-Argument gegen die Gegen-Argumente Anderer die beweißen, dass ich den Wald vor lauter Bäume nicht mehr sehe.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Groz (28. Juni 2010)

Mein Wurzel aller Übel ist leider nicht aufgeführt und zwar Activision, mehr muss ich dazu nicht sagen.

kleine Anmerkung: Hört auf an Addons rumzumeckern, den Grid, Healbot, Pallypower, Omen, DBM, vor allem Recount usw sind auch alle Addons, die Fraglich sind genau wie Gearscore.


----------



## Arosk (28. Juni 2010)

Blizzard hat die zu doll auf die Community geachtet.


----------



## wolfracht (28. Juni 2010)

Meiner Meinung nach hat Blizzard zu sehr auf die Community geachtet.
Es ist alles zu einfach geworden, und jetzt kommt nicht mit diesem "ey lol nap es gibt noch hms l2p" getue.
Damals, als die Bosse noch in ihrer reinen Form derartig schwer waren, war es ein episches Gefühl einen Boss gelegt zu haben.
Aber heute muss ja wirklich jeder in 30 minuten komplettes Icc25 Gear haben, sonst ist das ja ein scheiß Spiel.
Hätte Blizzard nur nicht auf die etlichen Leute gehört, die nur am weinen sind/waren, dann wäre WoW noch besser geworden als es in Classic/TBC sowieso schon war.


----------



## Lily:) (28. Juni 2010)

cortez338 schrieb:


> ... Ist das game zu leicht wird es leichter gemacht, was durchaus logisch ist ...



Den find ich gut :-D

Und zum Topic: Blizz ist schon cool, gravierende Fehler haben die nicht gemacht.


----------



## Deepender (28. Juni 2010)

Endgame zu leicht gemacht
Gearscore zugelassen
Und noch viiiiiiel mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (28. Juni 2010)

Deepender schrieb:


> Gearscore zugelassen



THIS! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petu (28. Juni 2010)

Moktheshock schrieb:


> Blizzard hat einen riesen fehler gemacht^^ und der war der commy zuzuhören^^ und auf sie einzugehen, die leute treten nur nach auf das was sie sich ein halbes jahr vorher wünschen.^^






wildrazor09 schrieb:


> so ähnlich denk ich auch




Sehe ich auch so.


----------



## Cloze (28. Juni 2010)

Der Endgame Content ist zu leicht.

mfG
CloZe


----------



## colll (28. Juni 2010)

so viele fehler gabs nicht auser so viel auf die comunyty zu hören weil da denkt doch eh jeder nur für sich und dann finden die paar leute es gut und die anderen findens totaler missst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White_Sky (28. Juni 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Ein weiterer großer Fehler sind Hardmodes und tausende Versionen von Instanzen. Dazu kommt das Abschwächen von "CC", sowie das Allgemeine Vereinfachen, sämtlicher Contentinhalte. Aufgrund dieses gravierenden - aus meiner Sicht - Spielmechanikfehler, baut weiteres in meinen Augen negatives darauf auf. Epische Gegenstände verlieren ihren Wert, Addons wie Gearscore übernehmen die Macht und Alles wird schneller.



Ist dir aber schon (un)bewusst, dass dank Activision Blizzard nun auf weniger Content und schneller hohes Profit geht?
Jetzt kommen 10er raidinis, 25er, UND JETZT LEGENDÄRE?!?!? (was immer das auch ist). http://www.buffed.de...on-im-Interview

Das bedeutet die müssen nur ca. 4 Raidinis machen und mit z.B. Patch 4.2 kommt die legendäre Raidiniform von Raidini XY und mit Patch 4.3 die legendäre Raidiniform von Raidini XX. Gefolgt von einpaar Hardmores, Erfolgen mit Belohnungen, Raid- und Ini Recycling + weiteren Erfolgen, in jede Raidini noch Timebosses wie Algalon + weitere Erfolge und warscheinlich wird Cataclysm sogar mit 1 - 2 Weltbossen + weiteren Erfolge gestopft, was ich aber bezweifle. Vielleicht kommen sogar noch Time-Weltbosse + weitere Erfolge.

-.-"

http://www.gamgea.co...-sie-noch-alle/


----------



## 95erPlayboy (28. Juni 2010)

Ich denke mal ,dass jedes spiel maken hat sonst wären sie viel zu Eintönig. Jedes Spiel braucht Höhen und Tiefen. Und wen rumgemekert wird das WoW scheiße ist ,stellt euch einfach die Frage warum spiel ich das . Meiner Meinung nach ist WoW im ganzen ein recht gutes Spiel das den meisten Freude bereitet.


----------



## Morvkeem (28. Juni 2010)

Wie immer bei solchen sachen, Ich hab alles angekreutzt.

Und ich denke nicht das das stimmt .....


----------



## MewMewMewtu (28. Juni 2010)

Wenn Blizz soviele Fehler machen würde, dann würden sie wohl kaum 10 Mio Spieler haben...


----------



## TheStormrider (28. Juni 2010)

12 Millionen Abonenten sprechen für sich. Blizzard hats soweit richtig gemacht. Wenn die Abozahlen wieder sinken und das konstant hat Blizzard wirklich was falsch gemacht. Und grad durch Cata werden es denk ich eher mehr Leute. 

Ich hab trotzdem noch angekreuzt, dass mit Community zuhören, weil Blizzard das eine macht sind andere unzufrieden; die sollen einfach machen was sie SELBST für richtig halten.


----------



## blockbuster777 (28. Juni 2010)

Meiner Meinung nach hat Blizzard dem Spiel einen herben Hieb versetzt indem er es zugelassen hat das Spieler auf ihrem Account, auf dem gleichen Realm Chars der Horde und Allianz haben können. Das hat den Reiz des Anders sein Kaputt gemacht. 

Wenn jeder jeden Spielen kann sogar auf dem gleichen Realm brauch man keine Horde und Alli mehr. Ab da hat meiner Ansicht WoW eine Menge an Reiz verloren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nightmare66 (28. Juni 2010)

Ich denke das soweit alles richtig ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mir is es zwar langweilig geworden..aber das wir jedes Game mal..und hm solange sie nur pets und mounts anbieten ist doch alles oke^^ Will eine Firma nicht immer mehr verdienen ist das nicht ihr Ziel? ..ich mein ernsthaft würdet ihr denken..hey wir könnten nochmal mehr geld verdienen lasst uns einfach der pferd für 20 euro verkaufen,ne lass mal wir haben doch schon genug geld- die lehre:
Von Pudding haste irgenwann genug von Geld nie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tamîkus (28. Juni 2010)

Moktheshock schrieb:


> Blizzard hat einen riesen fehler gemacht^^ und der war der commy zuzuhören^^ und auf sie einzugehen, die leute treten nur nach auf das was sie sich ein halbes jahr vorher wünschen.^^



/sign


----------



## hashmich (28. Juni 2010)

MewMewMewtu schrieb:


> Wenn Blizz soviele Fehler machen würde, dann würden sie wohl kaum 10 Mio Spieler haben...






TheStormrider schrieb:


> 12 Millionen Abonenten sprechen für sich. Blizzard hats soweit richtig gemacht. Wenn die Abozahlen wieder sinken und das konstant hat Blizzard wirklich was falsch gemacht. Und grad durch Cata werden es denk ich eher mehr Leute.
> 
> Ich hab trotzdem noch angekreuzt, dass mit Community zuhören, weil Blizzard das eine macht sind andere unzufrieden; die sollen einfach machen was sie SELBST für richtig halten.


 Wenn mann allerdings sich mal durchliest was hier im Forum teilweise geschrieben wird hört sich das eher nicht so an als hätte Blizzard ALLES richtig gemacht. Das WoW ein großartiges Spiel ist und bei den Ankündigungen die für Cataclysm gemacht wurden wohl erstmal auch bleibt heißt noch lange nicht dass sie unfehlbar sind.


----------



## Theórine (28. Juni 2010)

1. je nach server und fraktion wird es schwieriger,egal mit wie viel talent,als pvpler was zu erreichen.darauf kann blizzard nicht direkt einfluss nehmen,weil die spieler sich die server ja selbst aussuchen,und demnach auch empfehlungen geben.

2. blizz hat aber einen fehler gemacht,als sie es im pve ermöglicht haben,pvp equipment zu bekommen.so kommen die mondfeuer-spammenden mondkins aufs bg/arena,die heilerdudus mit dem gruppenheilmove,schurken,die keinen stunlog beherrschen und BM-hunter.

3. aber: es ist offensichtlich,dass jemand den überblick verliert,bei dem ganzen geflenne in den foren.jede klasse weint um höheren schaden,bessere stuns,bessere heilung usw,und blizz sind auch nur menschen.da ist es klar das ein ungleichgewicht herrscht,das es dadurch auch immer nur eine gute skillung pro klasse gibt,die was erreicht und damit weniger individualität erlaubt.

4. allerdings scheint blizz auch keine versuche zu unternehmen,ordnung da rein zu bringen.

5. hundertprozentig sind blizz aber am zu leichten spiel schuld. (80 mrd verschiedene marken auf nordend,accbound equipment,mounts ab lv 20 und 40, stetige verringerung der benötigten und gleichzeitig erhöhung der erhaltenen ep,eine klasse die auf lv 55 startet..)

6. was aber daran liegt,dass sie den kiddys das spiel erleichtern wolln,um ihre zielgruppe zu vergrößern. (was ich persönlich scheisse finde)

7. zum thema rp: flamer haben das rp verdorben. olololol,booooooooooooon scheiss eq und schreibt wie mittelalter,boooooon,rofl,/spit usw. dagegen kann blizz aber nichts tun,denn woher will blizz wissen,was mal aus einem spieler wird bzw,wie er sich verhält? fürs auslachen gibts ja die igg-liste (was sich aber dennoch nicht so auswirkt,wie es sollte) und blizz will-aus gier nach guten kommis-keine spieler bannen,die auf dem einen server gut und oft spielt,und nur aus fun rpler verarscht (was ich scheisse finde)

8. will ich hier nur klarstellen,wo blizz was für kann,und woran die spieler schuld sind.bin für verbesserungen immer offen,ich habs nach meiner sichtweise geschrieben.

ps: @blizz: alle sets ab S4 sehen scheisse aus!


----------



## Kovacs (28. Juni 2010)

sicher ist blizzard nicht schuld an allem. An dem derzeitigen Zustand der community ist natürlich zunächst die com selbst schuld. Zum einen die alten Hasen, die statt der com beizubiegen, wie "damals" der Umgangston untereinander war selbst angefangen haben alles zu flamen (jeder, der nicht bereits Alpha gespielt hat ein noob, etc., pp. blabla), die Nachzügler, die nur den Müll der Spieler der ersten Stunde nachquatschen und die ... naja sagen wir mal "neue" Generation, die scheinbar einen Umgangston untereinander hat, der in einem Spiel, wo das Miteinander im Vordergrund steht, nicht so Klasse kommt. Und natürlich Blizzard persönlich, die sich immer mehr rausziehen und statt Exempel zu statuieren noch vor der com einknicken und nicht dazwischenschlagen. Schade um das sonst tolle Spiel.


----------



## Nerevar88 (28. Juni 2010)

"Addons wie beispielsweise Gearscore erlauben"

Das ist nicht Blizzards Fehler, die Spieler werden immer einen Weg finden sich nach absolut dämlichen Kriterien auszumustern und abzugrenzen, sei es nun Alter, Fraktion, Gearscore, Penis-O-Meter Daten, religiöser Ansichten oder irgendetwas anderem.

Ich denke Blizzard hat trotz kleinerer Fehler das beste aus dem Spiel gemacht.


----------



## Kinq_Alexx (28. Juni 2010)

Moktheshock schrieb:


> Blizzard hat einen riesen fehler gemacht^^ und der war der commy zuzuhören^^ und auf sie einzugehen, die leute treten nur nach auf das was sie sich ein halbes jahr vorher wünschen.^^



Jup.. würd ich auch sagen.


----------



## wertzû (28. Juni 2010)

Endgame zu einfach? Schon Lk 25 HC ohne buff down? ich hab 9/12 ohne buff Down (ich spiel seit mehr als 1 monat nichtmehr)


----------



## Demonea (28. Juni 2010)

Das meißte ist wirklich durchdacht und gut so wie es ist aber n paar Kritikpunkte findet mann dennoch:

- Etwas mehr Fleiß was 3D Modelle angeht: Mounts, Rüstungen etc die sich 
 X Mal wiederholen nerven, auch wenn die Farbe mal anders ist.
- Es wurde PvP eingeführt ohne wirklich nen Plan zu haben wie PvP UND PvE zu balancen sind.
- Manchmal scheinen Testphasen nicht genutzt zu werden oder wie kommen 
 sonst Hotfixes nach nem Patch zustande, weil Klasse X "plötzlich" zu stark ist ?
- Maue Geschichtenerzählung...welcher Hordespieler fragt sich in ICC nicht: 
 	"Der Paladin lebt ?" ....welcher Paladin ? "Bolvar..." Who the F is Bolvar ?
 Bolvar wurde doch in keinem einzigen Quest der Horde jemals erwähnt.
 Überhaupt lebt die Story in WoW eher von WC3 und den Romanen als vom Spiel selbst, denke ich.
- Horde und Allainzler Charas von einem Spieler auf einem Server...NO GO !


----------



## Antariel (28. Juni 2010)

Hm, mehr sag ich nicht dazu.

http://zanteg.square...-neuen-spieler/

Kann man nun positiv oder negativ sehen.

Kommt drauf an ob Blizz Cata vergeigt oder nicht

Mfg...


----------



## White_Sky (28. Juni 2010)

Nerevar88 schrieb:


> "Addons wie beispielsweise Gearscore erlauben"
> 
> Das ist nicht Blizzards Fehler, die Spieler werden immer einen Weg finden sich nach absolut dämlichen Kriterien auszumustern und abzugrenzen, sei es nun Alter, Fraktion, Gearscore, Penis-O-Meter Daten, religiöser Ansichten oder irgendetwas anderem.
> 
> Ich denke Blizzard hat trotz kleinerer Fehler das beste aus dem Spiel gemacht.



Made my Day! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meinen Beitrag findet ihr eine Seite vorher.


----------



## Azerak (28. Juni 2010)

Wow! 119 Leute haben schon Yogg+0 ,  LK25er & LK10er hero down!

Ich wette 10% davon haben vlt LK10er hc gesehen *g*



Alles natürlich ohne den ICC Buff... wir sind ja roxxxxxxx0r Pr0G4m3RZ!

*roll eyes* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarvan (28. Juni 2010)

Meine Wahl: Es wurden zu viele Fehler gemacht, letztendlich von allem was dabei... Ausbeutung etc. Kann man net abstreiten, ist so. Für was alles Geld verlangt wird bzw. was man alles gg. Geld anbietet. Beispiel: Himmelsross, das dann auch noch total Bekloppte (bitte nicht persönlich nehmen) kaufen für satte 20&#8364; , um ihren "Spielstatus" *hust* zu zeigen. Hab mich viel mit dem Massenphänomen WoW beschäftigt und die Entwickler selbst sind meist nicht die, die ihren Kunden regelrecht das Geld aus der Tasche ziehen, es liegt, sofern es das Thema Bezahlung betrifft, wohl eher am Management. Die Entwickler selbst, man hat n bisschen was über sie erfahren bei einem neuliche Topic auf der Buffed Seite (hat mir übrigens sehr gefallen), haben da teilweise selbst die Kontrolle verloren. Ich meine, die meisten Mitarbeiter haben einfach Spaß dran, an so nem Spiel zu arbeiten und das Geld ist für sie selbst nebensächlich, solang es faires Gehalt gibt versteht sich. "Blizzard hat den und den Fehler gemacht" ist viel zu allgemein, da es nicht auf die ganze Firma und den ganzen Kader bezogen werden sollte, es sind einzelne Mitarbeiter, die sich einfach zu sehr auf das Einkommen versteifen. 
Zum Spiel selbst kann ich nur soviel sagen: Was ich dazu sage ist egal, es gibt die einen und die anderen Meinungen. Ich denke viele bevorzugen Casual Gaming, weniger eher Progaming. Es ist wirklich schade, dass die Casual Player letzten Endes das gleiche erreichen, wie diejenigen, die 4 oder mehr Stunden am Tag vor dem Spiel sitzen. Es sollte wieder weniger um das Equip, sondern mehr um den Spieler gehen. Es könnte auch Spaß machen mit schlechterem, dafür trotzdem hart erkämpften (siehe classic BsP. t0, t0.5) Equip, aber auch nur dann, wenn man nicht in Grund und Boden geflamt wird und bei raids mitgenommen wird. Let the player just feel epic and special in an epic world.
Ich geb (fast) den ganzen Schreibern vor mir Recht: Community isn Knackpunkt. Und was alle betrifft die sagen: "Blizzard muss ja alles richtig gemacht haben, die haben 12 Mio. Abonennten". Tja, schaut euch an was sonst an Bezahl-Spielen auf dem Markt ist, für Leute, denen Flyff und Methin nicht reicht: HdRO(fast nur PvE) Warhammer (PVP) and so on. In WoW werden einfach soviele Nebensächlichkeiten geboten (PvP und PvE Content ausgeglichen), ein wichtiger Ankerpunkt beispielsweise ist die Story, Warcraft hatte damals keine Abogebühren und hat mittlerweile auch schon an die 8 Mio. Fans oder auch mehr. Es hat einfach viele fasziniert, was alles hinter dem Spiel steckt, deshalb kommen auch immer wieder neue Abonennten bei WoW hinzu. Wer erinnert sich nicht an die Tage, an denen alles neu und fremd war, Azeroth war eine riesige unerforschte Welt. Doch heute ist man irgendwann an dem Punkt wo man sagt, "abgesehn von einigen Exploits (versteckte Orte usw.) gibts nicht mehr viel zu entdecken." Früher konnte man z.B. in den 5er Instanzen hin und wieder nen rare mob finden und einen anderen Boss freischalten, so ein run hat Stunden gebraucht, heute ist man in 10 Mins durch für seine 2 leicht geholten Frostmarken für das ach so schwer erreichbare t10 Set, es gab halt insofern einfach mehr Neues, sicher irgendwann hat man auch da alles entdeckt. Aber man erreicht nie alles, ich mein wieviele Chars hatten das komplette t3 Set und ne legendary Waffe und X und Y. Durch eben dieses heutige Prinzip ist es für Casuals leichter geworden. Leute, die einfach nicht mehr Zeit investieren können haben angefangen. Ich denke bloß, dass es damit auch an dem Grundkonzept eines MMOs vorbeigeschlittert ist. Heute wird das Spielen nach kürzerer Zeit langweilig, eben den Endboss vom letzten Patch gelegt und dann Flaute. Doch eben weil das Spiel die Leute so fasziniert und weil es ein Massenphänomen ist, fangen viele früher oder später doch wieder zu spielen an. Anders gedacht: Möglicherweise hätten viele, die aufgrund des neuen Casualgaming Konzepts aufgehört haben, nicht aufgehört. 
Hm soweit dazu, könnte noch viel schreiben, aber die meisten denken sich eh nach der Hälfte von dem hier schon "Was fürn Boon Zomfg/ Rofl". Kann sein, dass ich irgendwo mal net ganz richtig lieg, wie ihr des denkt, ich sehs so.
Jetz könnt ihr flamen...
P.S.: Wer jetzt sowas wie "MiMiMi" schreibt sollte sich mal mit dem Thema Grundgesetz - Recht auf freie Meinungsäußerung auseinander setzen. "MiMiMi" ist keine eigene Meinung, das quakt man den Anderen nach.
P.S.2: Ich bin Casualgamer. Mache atm. wieder ne Spielpause. WoW reizt mich bisweilen doch immer wieder.
P.S.3: Wer einmal so nen langen Kommentar schreibt, ist noch lange kein Freundeloser Stubenhocker, der kein RL hat.
P.S.4: @ Azerak: Wenn du damit meinst, "Wie viele schaffen schon Icc auf hc, von wegen zu leicht", ich finds eigentlich gar net so schön, die gleiche Instanz auf 4 Schwierigkeitsgraden durchzuackern. Mir persönlich reicht es, einen Raid wie Icc aufm 10er durchzumachen, und vielleicht im 25er noch ein bisschen was erreichen.


----------



## Teraluna (28. Juni 2010)

Mir fehlt auch die Option [x] Eigennamen eingedeutscht. 
Gerade wegen dem neuen Buch Sturmgrimm! In der "Krieg der Ahnen"-Trilogie heisten die Brüder noch Stormrage! Blizzard lasst doch die Eigennamen oder nennt das Spiel gleich "Welt der Kriegskunst"! Ganz oder Garnicht!

Der Rest was mich mehr oder weniger stört ist alles da:
Blizzard hat mal zuviel und mal zuwenig auf die Comunity gehöhrt, das Endgame ist schon zu Ende (schlechtes Wortspiel für die "schlechtes-Wortspiel"-Quote),
und der Itemshop ist nicht wirklich das ware.

MFG
Teraluna


----------



## Arosk (28. Juni 2010)

Spielenamen wurden noch nie eingedeutscht, stell dir vor wir würden "Ruf der Pflicht: Moderne Kriegsführung" spielen oder "Schlachtfeld: Schlechte Kompanie"


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (28. Juni 2010)

Gibt es ein besonderes Ereignis, welches diese Umfrage begründet ?

Die aktuellen Spielerzahlen zeigen, daß die "Götter" es richtig genug gemacht haben damit es so lange auf so hohen Spielerzahlen bleibt.

Nuja, da kaum noch jemand der ersten Monate das Spiel spielt, wird es wohl Fehler in der Kontuniität geben. Das kreide ich mal dem langjährigen Lead-Designer und seinem favorisiertem Spielstil an. Allerdings, wenn man das nicht ausprobiert, kann man auch keine Schlüsse in Bezug zu Wirkungen ziehen...


----------



## einLümmel (28. Juni 2010)

Wo findet Ihr denn diese Spielerzahlen immer aktuell? Würde mich mal interessieren...vor allem was da als Spieler gemessen wird...die Accounts oder nur die aktiven Accounts?


----------



## Shaila (28. Juni 2010)

Kezpa schrieb:


> Thema itemshop....wers Geld hat und gern solche gegenstände hätte der soll sie kaufen zwingen tut dich niemand....
> 
> Hardmodes zwingt dich niemand zu sie zu machen...das is ne Herausforderung für spieler denen der normale Content zu einfach ist....
> 
> ...



Diese Antwort würde zwar nicht bei den größten Fehlern Blizzards durchgehen, sehr wohl aber als größte Fehlargumentation des Tages. Denkt euch Argumente aus, bevor ihr diskutieren wollt.


----------



## Terminsel (28. Juni 2010)

Mich nervt nur, dass jeder Furz bei denen Geld kostet...


----------



## Malarki@buffed (28. Juni 2010)

Blizzard ist mit Activision fusioniert, und Blizzard North is abgegangen. Das war der Fehler


----------



## Malzbier09 (28. Juni 2010)

Wieso kommt jemand auf die Idee das das Endgame zu leicht ist?
Cleart man fix Pdok25 rdm?
Ist Yogg+0 bzw Algalon im 25er gut rdm schaffbar?
Waren die früheren Bosse taktisch anspruchsvoller?

Edit sagt noch dass Blizzard einfach versucht mehr und mehr Zielgruppen zu erfassen, da die Spielerzahl trotzdem nicht größer wird scheint es auch wirtschaftlich nicht so toll zu sein.


----------



## Schlaviner (28. Juni 2010)

Kurz und knackig....

ACTIVISION !

Das sagt alles......
sonst alles perfekt ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

un zum ende noch ein lautes SCHLAAAAAAAND ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## No_ones (28. Juni 2010)

Weg mit addons wie gearscore .... es bringt nichts da es mehr auf den spieler als auf das eq ankommt

Beispiel letztens in icc :

Hunter 6k gearscore 4k dps

Schurke 4.5k gearscore 6k dps ..


----------



## White_Sky (28. Juni 2010)

Malzbier09 schrieb:


> *Wieso kommt jemand auf die Idee das das Endgame zu leicht ist?
> Cleart man fix Pdok25 rdm?
> Ist Yogg+0 bzw Algalon im 25er gut rdm schaffbar?*
> Waren die früheren Bosse taktisch anspruchsvoller?
> ...



Und genau wegen sowas bleibt der beschissene 10ner und 25ner Content + Erfolgen und Hardmodes. Content war für mich aber, dass neue und schwierigere Raidinis kommen, als solche recycelte Kake, wo die Gegner mehr Schaden machen und Erfolge bei denen man etwas auslassen soll. -.- Und jetzt kommen 'legendäre Raidinis'!
Und die Spieler nennen es 'Content'...

Hier nochmal mein Beitrag dazu voll und ganz:



White_Sky schrieb:


> Ist dir aber schon (un)bewusst, dass dank Activision Blizzard nun auf weniger Content und schneller hohes Profit geht?
> Jetzt kommen 10er raidinis, 25er, UND JETZT LEGENDÄRE?!?!? (was immer das auch ist). http://www.buffed.de...on-im-Interview
> 
> Das bedeutet die müssen nur ca. 4 Raidinis machen und mit z.B. Patch 4.2 kommt die legendäre Raidiniform von Raidini XY und mit Patch 4.3 die legendäre Raidiniform von Raidini XX. Gefolgt von einpaar Hardmores, Erfolgen mit Belohnungen, Raid- und Ini Recycling + weiteren Erfolgen, in jede Raidini noch Timebosses wie Algalon + weitere Erfolge und warscheinlich wird Cataclysm sogar mit 1 - 2 Weltbossen + weiteren Erfolge gestopft, was ich aber bezweifle. Vielleicht kommen sogar noch Time-Weltbosse + weitere Erfolge.
> ...


----------



## Boddakiller (28. Juni 2010)

Fusionieren mit Activosion. DAS far der größte Fehler


----------



## Vankok (28. Juni 2010)

also der grösste fehler war das sie eine art item shop eingeführt haben mit den Mounts.


----------



## White_Sky (28. Juni 2010)

Boddakiller schrieb:


> Fusionieren mit Activosion. DAS far der größte Fehler



/Sign



Vankok schrieb:


> also der grösste fehler war das sie eine art item shop eingeführt haben mit den Mounts.



Ja das war zu 99,9% Activisions Idee.


----------



## boonfish (28. Juni 2010)

Itemshop und Rassen-, Fraktionswechsel 

für mich immernoch ein Skandal.

Hier werden, des schnellen Geldes wegen, Prinzipien über Bord geworfen und das kann ich nicht tollerieren... 
Dadurch habe ich das Gefühl Blizzard nimmt WoW einfach nichtmehr Ernst, nichts weiteres mehr als ein Schlachtlamm, das ausgepflügt werden muss bis das nächste MMO da ist. Kein Respekt mehr fürs Warcraft-Universum.
Das ist leider mein Eindruck. 

Ein kommerzieller Fehler scheint es ja ganz und garnicht gewsen zu sein, aber ein Fehler mir persönlich gegenüber.


----------



## Legendary (28. Juni 2010)

Der größte Fehler von Blizzard?

Sie haben die Arena implementiert.


----------



## Braamséry (28. Juni 2010)

Es gibt viele Antworten, die zutreffen.

Am treffensten trifft es aber, dass Blizzard zu viele Fehler gemacht hat um sie aufzuzählen.

Wenn jemand den inständigen Wunsch hat (zittieren und sagen^^) zähle ich alle auf, die mir einfallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pheia (28. Juni 2010)

Ganz eindeutig: Den Shop auszubauen war der größte Fehler! Nein - ihn überhaupt einzuführen!

Und falls es Blizzard irgendwann tatsächlich einfallen sollte, dass man über diesen Shop auch noch Ausrüstung
kaufen kann (die besser ist als irgendwelche drops), dann verlieren sie endgültig viele Kunden, mit dieser Meinung 
stehe ich nicht allein da.
Man bezahlt für das Game schon monatlich eine Gebühr, das sollte ausreichen und jeder sollte die Chance bekommen,
alles ergattern zu können (bis auf einiges Specials, die seit Anfang existieren, wie z.B. die Klassenmounts).


----------



## Indygor (28. Juni 2010)

an TE, du hast noch was vergessen.
WoW soll ab 18 sein! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendofz (28. Juni 2010)

ich kann da leider nix ankreuzen... mich stört eigtl. nur der USk... das Spiel entwickelt sich eben, mal nach rechts, mal nach links... aber nicht wegen dem angeblichen Kiddy-Geflame stört mich der USK sondern eher wegen den Inhalten, die Warcraft schon immer hatte. (auch wenn jetzt keine keine Körper mehr zerrissen werden)


----------



## Ridduri (28. Juni 2010)

Demonea schrieb:


> Das meißte ist wirklich durchdacht und gut so wie es ist aber n paar Kritikpunkte findet mann dennoch:
> 
> 
> - Maue Geschichtenerzählung...welcher Hordespieler fragt sich in ICC nicht:
> ...


----------



## Klondike (28. Juni 2010)

was mir immer wieder angst macht ist sowas:

_Addons wie beispielsweise Gearscore erlauben __ (300 Stimmen [15.41%])_

wenn man dies auf nen realm umlegen könnte...dann heißt dies ca. 15% der bevölkerung eines realms ist nicht in der lage sich selbst zu organisieren und auf raids mit gearscore zu verzichten? 15% sind nicht in der lage selbst einen raid zu erstellen (allein die suchanfrage ohne auszustatten würde ja schon reichen, wer joint kann es ja ruhig nutzen)...erschreckend


----------



## Hier_Name_eingeben (29. Juni 2010)

Magexe schrieb:


> ich will multiple antworten...
> 
> gibt da mehrere die man ankreuzen kann um blizzard vond er seite an zu machen



Ich muss zugeben ich hab auch mehrere Sachen angekreutz WEIL ICH ES KANN!!!111 ...scherz

aber wenn man nach dem größten Fehler fragt sollte es doch nur eine Antwortmöglichkeit geben.

Eigentlich halte ich WotLK für den größten Fehler von Blizz weil es mir im ganzen wie eine einzige Beta-Baustelle vorkommt, zumindest was den PvE bereich angeht. Entweder ist der Content zu Leicht(Naxx) oder man hat Hardmodes die man auf z.T. witzige Weise einschalten kann(Satarion, Ulduar) dann hat man mal einen eigenen Hardmode mit eigener ID mit dem man auf 4 Id´s pro Woche kommt mit immer den selben Bossen (PdK) und dann hat man mal eine Inni wo Hardmode und Normalmode die selbe Id haben (ICC)

Mir kommt es so vor, dass die Entwickler nicht wirklich wussten wie sie es lösen wollen. Aber an sich hört Blizz wirklich zu sehr auf die Community um möglichst wenig Kunden zu verlieren, angefangen mit dem Abbruch des WotLK Events weil die Ghule die ganzen Ah-Chars gestört haben...


----------



## vendar (29. Juni 2010)

mir fehlt da irgendwie

Arena, abhärtung einführen, pvp balancing auf kosten von pve


----------



## Shakaso (29. Juni 2010)

naja der großte fehler meiner meinung nach der von blizzard ist ist das man mit dem aktuellem pvp gear mehr hp hat als mit dem höhsten tank gear ansonsten eher die leute .... wurde bestimmt auch offt erwähnt (hab net alles gelesen was gegannt wurde )aber 6k gs leute die netmal auf 2k dps(oder ähnlich niedrig zb 3k) kommen wärend man selbst mit nem twink der frisch 80 ist locker auf 1,8k dps oder mehr kommt das ganze am besten noch mit der selben klasse also es sind eher die leute die zB für pve pvp talente im talentbaum einfach so mitnehmen ohne das man nen sinn darinter erkännt( zB das der rest ausem baum den man in dem mom hätte skillen konnte müll ist und mans nur geskillt hat um weiter runter zu kommen im talentbaum)


----------



## luka666 (29. Juni 2010)

Der grösste Fehler? Das Zeitlimit im WS!


----------



## floppydrive (29. Juni 2010)

Ich vermisse die Antwortmöglichkeit "Die Erweiterung Burning Crusade in das spiel zu integrieren" größter Fehler ansich, so eine Scheiß Erweiterung, war fast während der ganzen BC Zeit inaktiv, nur als dann Lich King angekündigt hab ich schnell meinen Char auf 70 gekloppt.

Ansonsten noch Gearscore, aber naja das rauspatchen des Itemlevel wäre mal ne gute Idee!


----------



## Dabow (29. Juni 2010)

Valleron schrieb:


> So Addon´s wie Gearscore gehören weg. Sie sagen einfach nichts über den Spieler und seine Spielweise aus.



Stimmt nicht ganz. Spieler mit einem GS über dem Durchschnitt befassen sich meist mehr mit ihrer Klasse bzw mit dem Spiel allgemein. Demnach spielen sie Situationsbedingt besser als andere Spieler. Der GS hat mir schon immer geholfen meine GRP zu bauen !


----------



## Ceiwyn (29. Juni 2010)

Dabow schrieb:


> Stimmt nicht ganz. Spieler mit einem GS über dem Durchschnitt befassen sich meist mehr mit ihrer Klasse bzw mit dem Spiel allgemein. Demnach spielen sie Situationsbedingt besser als andere Spieler. Der GS hat mir schon immer geholfen meine GRP zu bauen !



Unsinn, jemand der neu anfängt, kann sich blitzschnell mit T9 ausstatten, aber heilen kann er wahrscheinlich noch nicht, wenn er gerade erst umspecct. Trotzdem hat er einen GS von 4,5. Wer dagegen von Classic bis Naxx-WotLK alles durchgeheilt hat, hat einen GS von 3k, aber wird dem anderen immer zeigen, wie es geht. Außerdem, wo liegt denn bitte der Durchschnitts-GS? Ohne angeben zu wollen (auch wenn ich Flames schon ewarte), mein Main hat icc25er normal Equip und zwar in jedem Slot. Entsprechend hoch ist der GS. Aber ich habe ihn immer nur zu Raidzeiten gespielt. Weitaus mehr Zeit hab ich mit meinen Twinks verbracht. 


GS sagt genau zwei Sachen aus: 

a) Wie hoch ist das Itemlevel

b) Wie ist die Ausrüstung verzaubert, gesockelt etc., fehlt Hit usw. 

Aber b) ist auch Humbug. Wieso kriege ich als Heiler eine Abwertung, wenn ich Hit trage? Schadet es mir etwas? Nö, es bringt nur eben nix. Aber weil ich ja im GS keine Abwertung will, kram ich lieber wieder die Handschuhe aus pdk raus, auch wenn die um Längen schlechter sind.


----------



## KInstinct (29. Juni 2010)

Was mich ein bischen aufregt... alle meckern über Blizz, aber zahlen brav ihren Account! Wer mit WoW oder Blizz nicht zufrieden ist sollte sein Account löschen und nicht solche Themen erstellen.


----------



## Ademos14 (29. Juni 2010)

KInstinct schrieb:


> Was mich ein bischen aufregt... alle meckern über Blizz, aber zahlen brav ihren Account! Wer mit WoW oder Blizz nicht zufrieden ist sollte sein Account löschen und nicht solche Themen erstellen.



Den meisten spielen wohl weiter, weil sie zwar nicht ganz zufrieden aber auch nicht ganz unzufrieden sind.

Also bei uns wird quasi kein rp mehr gemacht, und da macht Blizz leider nichts...echt schade!


----------



## Yiraja (29. Juni 2010)

größter fehler eindeutig gearscore zu dulden^^, ansonsten alles richtig gemacht sieht man ja an den abo zahlen


----------



## DaScAn (29. Juni 2010)

Magexe schrieb:


> ich will multiple antworten...
> 
> gibt da mehrere die man ankreuzen kann um blizzard vond er seite an zu machen



kannst doch mehrere anklicken.
Kannst hier Jede Umfrage verfälschen indem man mehrere anklickt


----------



## Eyatrian (29. Juni 2010)

Ich wette die so gut wie alle, die hier angekreuzt haben "Endgame zu leicht machen", 

Haben weder den Lichking auf normal gesehen/gelegt, noch, Luftschiff mal ausgenommen, mehr als 3 Bosse Hero gelegt......


----------



## Magistinus (29. Juni 2010)

Das Leben besteht nicht darin 100 mal in die gleiche Instanz zu rennen und immer wieder die gleichen Pixelgegener zu verhauen. Nachdem einmal alle Instanzen erledigt waren, hatte das Spiel seinen Reiz verloren. Damit hat auch die nächste Erweiterung fast seinen Reiz verloren, denn es wird zu viel receicled. Dies wurde meiner Meinung nach nur gemacht um Serverkosten zu sparen. Aber viel Spaß euch allen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Acid_1 (29. Juni 2010)

Der größte Fehler: Eigennamen eingedeutscht.

Für den /2 kann Blizzard nichts, ebenso für 'fehlendes RP' und Blizz hat die Comm auch nicht ignoriert.


----------



## Eyatrian (29. Juni 2010)

Magistinus schrieb:


> Das Leben besteht nicht darin 100 mal in die gleiche Instanz zu rennen und immer wieder die gleichen Pixelgegener zu verhauen. Nachdem einmal alle Instanzen erledigt waren, hatte das Spiel seinen Reiz verloren. Damit hat auch die nächste Erweiterung fast seinen Reiz verloren, denn es wird zu viel receicled. Dies wurde meiner Meinung nach nur gemacht um Serverkosten zu sparen. Aber viel Spaß euch allen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




aber trotzdem ließt du noch WoW Threads und antwortest drauf...  

DAS sind die wircklich süchtigen, die meinen sie können aufhören, dann aber die ganze zeit in nem WoW Forum sind


----------



## Eyatrian (29. Juni 2010)

Acid_1 schrieb:


> Der größte Fehler: Eigennamen eingedeutscht.
> 
> Für den /2 kann Blizzard nichts, ebenso für 'fehlendes RP' und Blizz hat die Comm auch nicht ignoriert.



Absolut meine Meinung


----------



## Shaila (29. Juni 2010)

Eyatrian schrieb:


> aber trotzdem ließt du noch WoW Threads und antwortest drauf...
> 
> DAS sind die wircklich süchtigen, die meinen sie können aufhören, dann aber die ganze zeit in nem WoW Forum sind



Völliger Blödsinn. Man kann sich trotzdem noch über das aktuelle Spiel informieren und wenn es einen anderen Kurs einschlägt, möchte man ja vielleicht wieder zurückkommen. Es muss nicht immer so sein, dass wenn man ein Spiel mal aufhört, dass für immer und ewig ist. Wie viele machen mal eine Pause und spielen dann später mal wieder, finde ich absolut nichts dabei.


----------



## Eyatrian (29. Juni 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Völliger Blödsinn. Man kann sich trotzdem noch über das aktuelle Spiel informieren und wenn es einen anderen Kurs einschlägt, möchte man ja vielleicht wieder zurückkommen. Es muss nicht immer so sein, dass wenn man ein Spiel mal aufhört, dass für immer und ewig ist. Wie viele machen mal eine Pause und spielen dann später mal wieder, finde ich absolut nichts dabei.



Ja da hast du Recht, ich mach ja auch immer mal wieder ne Pause, wenns mir zum Hals raushängt, aber dann sollte man nicht über das Spiel flamen und die anderen als, naja sagen wir mal "blöd" darstellen weil sie das spiel noch spielen...

aber naja gehört hier ja nicht rein


----------



## Sèv! (29. Juni 2010)

Garkeinen..Ich finde wirklich das Blizzard bisher alles richtig gemacht hat,mir gefällt
das Spiel,egal ob es andere zu leicht oder zu schwer finden,ich finde es genau richtig.

Und @ TE : Uhh einer von Mannoroth 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ,man sieht sich ingame


----------



## Littletall (29. Juni 2010)

Mir fehlt eine Abstimmmöglichkeit:

Die Arena eingebaut.

Dadurch ist das ganze Balancing mal total den Bach runtergegangen.....PVE und PVP wurden total getrennt und wenn ich mich als PVE Spieler mal auf ein Schlachtfeld traue, bin ich meistens Kanonenfutter für die Abhärtungs-Spieler. Schade.


----------



## Imanewbie (29. Juni 2010)

mhh Arena eingeführt + Folgeschäden (anpassen der Klassen) 

mfg


----------



## Cazor (29. Juni 2010)

-Elitemobs größtenteils aus den Questgebieten entfernt
-Startgebietegegner neutral gemacht
-EP für Levelup um 25% reduziert sowie die bekommenen EP um 20% erhöht
-Quests vereinfacht
-leveln durch Instanztool
-eigene Schlachtfelder mit EP-Abschaltung 
-Eindeutschung der Eigennamen
-Heirlooms
-Rufvereinfachungen 
und vieles mehr.

ahja - natürlich, wie einer meiner Vorposter sagte, ganz oben steht noch: pvp Balancing auf Kosten des pve


----------



## Eboron (29. Juni 2010)

Ironforge, Duskwood, Stranglethorn, usw. is leider für viele ein Fremdwort, das eindeutschen hat mich sehr gestört aber man kann noch damit leben.

Das tragischste in WoW ist das Wort "episch", es hat vollkommen die Bedeutung verloren! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huangwen (29. Juni 2010)

Valleron schrieb:


> So Addon´s wie Gearscore gehören weg. Sie sagen einfach nichts über den Spieler und seine Spielweise aus.



Immer wieder lustig, was denkt ihr denn, was passiert wenn das abgeschafft wird?

Es wird ein gearcheck irgendwo abgehalten (z.b. Dala mitte) und dann wird schnell im Arsenal oder über den Erfolgsvergleich nachgeschaut was dieser spieler mit dem char schon so alle gemacht hat.

Wo ist da der Unterschied???

Gearscore macht nix anderes, wenn ihr mal "/gs" eintippt seht ihr genau das, was man sonst auf manuellem weg machen würde (gemacht wurde), auf einen Blick!

Jeder der sich dagen zur wehr setzt, ist realitätsfremd und gehört wahrscheinlich zu denen, die keinen Bock haben den frischen 80er mal aufzumotzen(neue inis, pdk etc), sondern direkt nen Icc25er mitmachen wollen.

Und nochwas, mein twink hatte innerhalb kurzer zeit nen GS von 5,1k. Darum sollte 5k die grenze des mitnehmens sein, denn wer weniger hat is einfach nur faul und hats nicht verdient durchgeschleift zu werden!


Huan

P.s.: Blizzards einziger kleiner fehler ist, das die goldverkäufer und -käufer nicht sofort lebenslang gesperrt werden (bzw, nicht genug dagegen vorgegangen wird)


----------



## zaubertrick (29. Juni 2010)

Wieso hat Blizzard was falsch gemacht?Über 11Mio Abos sprechen für sich!Es gibt hier und da ein paar schwachstellen(Bots,Goldseller und co)aber im großen und ganzen ein sehr gelungenes und spannendes Game.


----------



## Technocrat (29. Juni 2010)

hashmich schrieb:


> Ja Thread erklärt sich eigentlich von selbst. Habe ein gleiches Thema per Suchfunktion nicht finden können, lasse mich allerdings auch gerne verbessern.



Doch, da gibts schon ein paar, z.B. einen, in dem gefragt wurde, ob Blizz ihr Handwerk verstehen oder nicht und 85% von 1500 Antwortern meinten, Blizz könne das was sie machen gut oder sehr gut. Insofern kan dieser Thread hier zu, er ist nur ein weiterer Sammelpool für Weiner.


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (29. Juni 2010)

Cazor schrieb:


> -Elitemobs größtenteils aus den Questgebieten entfernt
> -Startgebietegegner neutral gemacht
> -EP für Levelup um 25% reduziert sowie die bekommenen EP um 20% erhöht
> -Quests vereinfacht
> ...


Was hast du gegen schnelleres lvln?
das hatte nochnie was mit skill zu tun und die Zeit die man heute im lowlvl verbringt reicht auch aus.
Und sag mir mal bitte was du gegen das instanztool hast? es ist schnell und bequem.


----------



## Ereignishorizont (29. Juni 2010)

zaubertrick schrieb:


> Wieso hat Blizzard was falsch gemacht?Über 11Mio Abos sprechen für sich!Es gibt hier und da ein paar schwachstellen(Bots,Goldseller und co)aber im großen und ganzen ein sehr gelungenes und spannendes Game.



Dem würde ich nur zustimmen.

Der Satz 'früher war alles besser' ist wohl so alt wie die Menschheit selbst. 
Aber so ist das eben, ALLES verändert sich. WoW soll ja eine lebendige Spielwelt sein und das würde kaum funktionieren wenn alles immer statisch bleibt.
Die Veränderungen zeigen doch eigentlich das Blizzard stets bemüht ist das Spiel zu verbessern und Inhalte mehr Spielern zur Verfügung zu stellen und der Erfolg gibt Blizzard recht!
Dass das nicht jedem gefällt liegt in der Natur der Sache, denn der Mensch ist eben ein Gewohnheitstier und kann es nicht leiden wenn er aus seinem gewohnten Trott gerissen wird.

Aber so ist das im Leben nun mal! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerbod von Harben (29. Juni 2010)

Einen gemeinsammen Nenner wird man nie finden, gerade bei einem Spiel mit ca. 11 Mio. Spielern.
Jeder möchte was anderes als der andere.
Der eine möchte Rollenspiel, der nächste PVP, der Dritte einfach entspannt Leveln und wieder ein anderer möglichst schnell den Endcontent sehen und dann sofort was Neues.

Das Alles unter einen Hut ist nicht einfach und ich würde behaupten sogar unmöglich.
Das da genug Fehlerpotenzial vorhanden ist, sollte eigentlich jedem klar sein.

Aber leider wird oft gemeckert und Blizz versucht dann, die größten "Schreihälse" zufrieden zu stellen.
Ob das immer gut ist, ich weiss nicht?

Allerdings gibt der Erfolg am Ende recht und soviel scheint bei Blizz in der Summe nicht verkehrt zu laufen, sonst würden die Abo-Zahlen einbrechen.


----------



## Rungor (29. Juni 2010)

[X] Sie haben die Arena eingeführt!


----------



## Bandit 1 (29. Juni 2010)

Magexe schrieb:


> ich will multiple antworten...
> 
> gibt da mehrere die man ankreuzen kann um blizzard vond er seite an zu machen



Ich auch, da ist einiges im Argen.

Aber das schlimmste hab ich mal angekreuzt - Gearscore und Co.


----------



## Pyrodimi (29. Juni 2010)

zaubertrick schrieb:


> Wieso hat Blizzard was falsch gemacht?Über 11Mio Abos sprechen für sich!Es gibt hier und da ein paar schwachstellen(Bots,Goldseller und co)aber im großen und ganzen ein sehr gelungenes und spannendes Game.



11 Millionen Fliegen können auch nicht irren.
Nein Scherz, Blizzard setzt nur noch auf Masse, aber leider ist Quantität nunmal nicht gleich Qualität
WoW war bis Mitte BC ein Top MMO, mit Lutschking ist es das schlechteste (sogar noch hinter AoC) geworden.
Warum spielen 11Mio WoW? Nun..es ist Mainstream, jeder kennt es, es ist vom leveln her ziemlich einfach (hier triffts der Vergleich zu einen HAck´n Slay sehr gut)
Wenn man andre MMOs zum Vergleich zieht, stichins Auge das viele WoWler gar nicht mit richtigen MMOs klarkommen, weil sie denken: Ah ich hab WoW gespielt das ist das weltbeste MMO, da kann ich ja alles spielen..
und dann stehen sie da in Lotro oder AoC oder STO und kommen erstmal gar net klar..keine Addons, jede5. Quest braucht man ne Gruppe..wie es gibt klassen die keinen Schaden machen wtf...
Wie ein Event wos nur drumm geht Spaß zu haben? Wo sind die Erfolge und die Epics...

Wie es gibt nur wenig Guides? Da muss ich ja mal selbst denken und what the fuck is eigentlich ne "Spielmechanik"?....

Und dann noch fragen was Blizzard bei 11 Mio Accounts falsch gemacht hat....sie haben eine komplette Rollenspielgeneration zu hirnlosen Zombies mutiert...(Besser gesagt die Community macht das eigentlich selbst, nur Blizzard unterstützt sie dabei weil sie so ne Eierlegende Wollmilchsau melken können)


----------



## Nightroad (29. Juni 2010)

wo is der haken für 

-arena ? hat auch die klassen durcheinander gewirbelt ne weile lang...

- einheitsbrei ? 


sonst gibts ansich wenig zu meckern


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (29. Juni 2010)

Ich bin mit wow gerade sehr zufrieden (Wer es spielt und damit unzufrieden ist sollte man professionelle Hilfe aufsuchen)
Die größten Fails in Wotlk waren imo das hässliche design vieler Rüstungen.
Sowohl arena als auch dungeonfinder finde ich genial (hab arena auch erst vor ein paar wochen für mich entdeckt)

Und das PvE-equipte im PvP nichts zu melden haben finde ich richtig, als PvPler hat man (Ohne passende Skillung+Equip) in raids auch nichts zu suchen.
Und es ist einfach als PvPler an PvE Sachen zu kommen und umgekehrt.

und wieso fehlende möglichkeit für RPler?
Das hängt doch an der community oder?


----------



## Ceiwyn (29. Juni 2010)

Shendria schrieb:


> Du willst nicht im Ernst behaupten das WoW vor WotLk Arbeit war oder? (Von Anfang BC weg, davor hab ich nicht gespielt)
> 2 Abende die Woche raiden und du bist zumindest schon mal in BT gestanden... sofern man dazu fähig war sich einer Gilde anzuschließen.... Das war nämlich das einzige Problem das es damals gab... die Faulheit wurde nicht durch Random-Getue unterstützt.... Bei uns sind genauso Leute im Raid gewesen die vielleicht auch nur 1 Abend die Woche spielen haben können... dann hat man halt geschaut obs net möglich is auf dem Tag den Raid zu verlegen ... aber ne "Bewerbung" schreiben ist seeeehr viel Arbeit... Nur weil jetzt die Faulheit der Mehrheit so unterstützt wird heißt es nicht das es früher in Arbeit ausgeartet ist wenn man ein wenig "erfolgreich" raiden wollte.... Spätestens nach dem Wegfall der Prequests war es doch echt nix mehr in MH rumzulaufen...



Zu Classic war das ein wenig anders. Wochenlang nur Ruffarmen, damit man nach Naxx rein kann (oder alternativ Gold bei Tyrs Hand, damals gab es nämlich keine 13 Gold pro Quest, sondern 85 Silber). In MC, dessen Grafiker übrigens ganze drei verschiedene Texturen zur Auswahl hatten, musste man sich fast ein Jahr lang aufhalten, bis man genug Ruf für den Endboss hatte. Oder man klatscht wochenlang täglich Trashmobs. Dazu der Ruf bei Cenarius für Ahn-Qiraji. Wochenlang Kultisten umkloppen. Oder Gold farmen für die Texte im AH. Wirklich sehr sehr spannend. Und wer keine Zeit zum Raiden hatte, konnte auf 60 nichts tun. Schon gar kein PvP, weil man von Leuten in T-Sets abgefarmt wurde. 


Dazu kommt noch, dass man als bestimmte Klasse in seine Rolle gezwungen wurde. Krieger waren Tanks, Schamanen, Priester, Paladine und Druiden Heiler.


----------



## Lpax (29. Juni 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Ein weiterer großer Fehler sind Hardmodes und tausende Versionen von Instanzen. Dazu kommt das Abschwächen von "CC", sowie das Allgemeine Vereinfachen, sämtlicher Contentinhalte. Epische Gegenstände verlieren ihren Wert, Addons wie Gearscore übernehmen die Macht und Alles wird schneller.



Das trifft es ganz gut...


----------



## DenniBoy16 (29. Juni 2010)

kann es sein dass du mit den antwortmöglichkeiten in der umfrage nur deine meinung durchsetzen willst?

wenn nicht dann ändere bitte mal DAS hier: Rassenwechsel,Fraktionswechsel, Namensänderung, Charakteranpassung (kostenpflichtig)
zu
Rassenwechsel,Fraktionswechsel, Namensänderung, Charakteranpassung


sonst würde man denken: "nur ankreuzen wenn ich finde, dass es scheiße ist dafür bezahlen zu müssen"


----------



## Stevesteel (29. Juni 2010)

hach, wie sich hier alle wieder an GS hochschaukeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Meiner Meinung nach hat Blizzard bisher alles richtig gemacht, leider machen viele Spieler nicht das daraus, was
es sein soll, nämlich ein Spiel was Spaß macht und verbindet.
Nein, nein, alles harte Arbeit, der hat viel mehr Epics an als ich, früher war alles besser, Neid und Missgunst, wo man nur hinsieht.
Tja, man kann es halt nicht allen Menschen recht machen.
Zum Glück ist niemand aus solchen Foren wie hier an der direkten Entwicklung des Spiels beteiligt.


----------



## Fipsin (29. Juni 2010)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> Gar keiner. Blizzard hat bis jetzt alles richtig gemacht. bzw sie längst korrigiert




Wir reden hier nicht über Bugs im Spiel sondern Fehler in der Idee...


----------



## Tinkerballa (29. Juni 2010)

am meisten freu ich mich schon auf die threads, die nach dem cata-release kommen: "man alles shice hier! damals, zu wotlk-zeiten, war alles noch richtig harte arbeit und man musste noch was tun für seine epixxxx" ich kanns echt kaum erwarten.

und wenn es soweit ist, werd ich links zu threads wie diesem hier posten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ceiwyn (29. Juni 2010)

Tinkerballa schrieb:


> am meisten freu ich mich schon auf die threads, die nach dem cata-release kommen: "man alles shice hier! damals, zu wotlk-zeiten, war alles noch richtig harte arbeit und man musste noch was tun für seine epixxxx" ich kanns echt kaum erwarten.
> 
> und wenn es soweit ist, werd ich links zu threads wie diesem hier posten
> 
> ...


Genau darauf freue ich mich auch. Bei BC gab es täglich Heulthreads, in denen Leute Classic zurückforderten. Jetzt wird BC zurückgefordert. Mit Cata wird dann... na, wer kann es erraten?


----------



## White_Sky (29. Juni 2010)

Tinkerballa schrieb:


> am meisten freu ich mich schon auf die threads, die nach dem cata-release kommen: "man alles shice hier! damals, zu wotlk-zeiten, war alles noch richtig harte arbeit und man musste noch was tun für seine epixxxx" ich kanns echt kaum erwarten.
> 
> und wenn es soweit ist, werd ich links zu threads wie diesem hier posten
> 
> ...



/sign

War mit BC genauso, wo jeder über die Dimensionsschiffe in der Lore und den T-Bling Bling-Rüstung gemeckert hat ^.^

*Das Paradies pflegt sich erst dann als Paradies zu erkennen zu geben, wenn wir daraus vertrieben wurden. (Hermann Hesse, dt. Schriftsteller, 1877-1962)*


----------



## wertzû (29. Juni 2010)

Azerak schrieb:


> Wow! 119 Leute haben schon Yogg+0 , LK25er & LK10er hero down!
> 
> Ich wette 10% davon haben vlt LK10er hc gesehen *g*
> 
> ...



in meiner gilde haben nur schon 50 leute Yogg+0 down.... Also laber keinen scheiss. 
Und naja ich hb Lk 25 hc gesehen und kann nur sagen der Content ist nicht! zu leicht (ohne icc buff probieren wir)


----------



## ZAM (29. Juni 2010)

***Na ups - warum sind hier denn Kommentare verschwunden?**
*
Haltet Euch an die Netiquette - Gegenseitige Angriffe, Abwertungen oder sonstige Beleidigungen werden nicht toleriert.

Beim nächsten Flame, ist er auch noch so gering, ist der Thread zu - ebenso alle möglichen weiteren Threasds zum gleichen Thema oder jegliche Versuche die Schließung zu umgehen. 

Persönlich finde ich übrigens, dass man Antworten nicht mit "Schwachsinn,Blödsinn,Unsinn" und ähnlichen Abfälligkeiten eröffnen sollte.

Vielen Dank für Euer Verständnis. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Regine55 (29. Juni 2010)

Moktheshock schrieb:


> Blizzard hat einen riesen fehler gemacht^^ und der war der commy zuzuhören^^ und auf sie einzugehen, die leute treten nur nach auf das was sie sich ein halbes jahr vorher wünschen.^^



this!


----------



## SerpentSeal (29. Juni 2010)

Moktheshock schrieb:


> Blizzard hat einen riesen fehler gemacht^^ und der war der commy zuzuhören^^ und auf sie einzugehen, die leute treten nur nach auf das was sie sich ein halbes jahr vorher wünschen.^^


----------



## Supermany2 (29. Juni 2010)

lol Hätte nciht gedacht das imme rnoch so viele Leute Gearscore hassen

Gearscore ändert nichts

Ohne das würden die Raidleiter auf das Durchschnittlevel der getragenen Sachen schaune

Ohne Gegenstandlevel würden sie darauf gucken was man genau an hat 

Gearscore beschleunigt nur die sache. Ohne Gearscore oder gegestandslevel würde man halt erst in 5min gesagt bekommen "Ne du hast nicht so gute sachen an"
Weil Leuten denen der Skill egal ist suchen auch ohne Gearscore nur nach Leuten mit hohem Equip Nur dauert es halt länger
Und Leute die auf Skill auch nicht weit kommen wenn ein TopSpieler mit 200er sachen mit ICC gehen will
Leute die dann auf beides Achten sind die die gute Gruppen zusammen stellen können. Aber auch für die ist GEarscore dann ein gutes Addon.
Denn wenn sie ein 25er mal aufbauen wollen brauchen die sonst pro einzelnen Char 10min und sind nach 2 stunden immer noch nicht fertig mit einladen


----------



## White_Sky (29. Juni 2010)

Supermany2 schrieb:


> lol Hätte nciht gedacht das imme rnoch so viele Leute Gearscore hassen
> 
> Gearscore ändert nichts
> 
> ...



Ja echt!

Vorallem wenn ein Krieger Stoff- und Lederrüstung mit seinen Stats draufhat, wird 5,5 k Gearscore angezeigt! 
Jetzt darf er ICC tanken gehen!

/ironie off


----------



## BillyChapel (29. Juni 2010)

Hi,

ich habe gewählt, dass Blizz zu viele Fehler gemacht hat, als dass man einen explizit nennen könnte. Ein Fehler in diesem Sinne ist eine Veränderung am Spiel WoW, die sich ungünstig auf das Spiel selbst auswirkt.

Beispiele:
- Arena: Mit Einführung der Arena wurde dem Spiel ein Mühlstein um den Hals gelegt, der das Spiel immer weiter in die Untiefen der Unausgeglichenheit zieht. PvP-Rüstung an Arena-Punkte zu koppeln ist der größte Schwachsinn den sich diese Gurkentruppe von Entwicklerteam ausdenken konnte. Da Blizzard offensichtlich keine Abteilung für Qualitätskontrolle hat, ist für die Zukunft Schlimmes zu befürchten.

- Marken für Epixx durch Heros. Das muss man sich mal vorstellen. Da rennen hoch ausgerüstete Trottel mit gs > 6000 durch heros, die für 80er ausgelegt sind, die die normalen Inis gerade absolviert haben. Und dann motzen diese Trottel auch noch herum, wenn mal ein DD nur 1700 dps hat. Verrückte WoW Welt. Wer ist hier eigentlich der größere Depp, der voll ausgerüstete Spieler, der mal fluxx die Marken farmen will, oder der Entwickler, der sich wohl keinen Kopf über die Konsequenzen gemacht hat. Ach ja, ´Ghostcrawler als lead designer scheint der Depp zu sein, weil er offensichtlich sein Handwerk nicht versteht und nur in den WoW Foren seinen Müll ablassen kann.

- Stereotype Inis: Gut, es ist leichter die NPCs der Inis per script zu steuern, als eine KI zu entwickeln (dazu ist Blizzard offensichtlich nicht in der Lage). Sich mal eine Instanz auszudenken, in der nicht immer alles gleich abläuft, wo man nicht weiß, was wo kommt, nein, das ist ja zu viel verlangt. Innovation hat man längst schon in den Mülleimer gekiippt.

- Beibehaltung der Langeweile: Blizzard kann nur froh sein, dass die 10 oder 11 Mio WoW-Spieler ihr Tun nicht hinterfragt und schön brav im WoW-Hamsterrad die Runden dreht. Lieber langweilig farmen, langweilig questen, langweilig in die Inis gehen, langweilig raiden und langweilig im Chat rumsülzen.

Wenn Blizzrd weiterhin wie blind herumdoktort, versauen sie den dürftigen Rest auch noch. Zu retten ist das Spiel eh nicht mehr. Aber vielleicht will das Blizzard ja gar nicht mehr, nachdem ja nurnoch das B-team WoW betreut und das A-team am neuen MMO bastelt. Wird dann für viele leichter sein, auf den neuen Zug aufzuspringen. 

So sei's dann.

Gruß
Billy


----------



## Supermany2 (29. Juni 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Ja echt!
> 
> Vorallem wenn ein Krieger Stoff- und Lederrüstung *mit seinen Stats* draufhat, wird 5,5 k Gearscore angezeigt!
> Jetzt darf er ICC tanken gehen!
> ...



also wenn du mir jetzt Stoff und Leder zeigst mit Ausweichen Parrieren und Verteidigungswertung mit denen man viel GS bekommt
dann würd ich den mitnehmen


----------



## Shelung (29. Juni 2010)

Was blizzard falsch gemacht hat...


Nichts.


Warum? Naja sie sind eine Firma und machen die bestem umsätze als sonst irgendwelche firmen mit einzelnen spielen.
Verkaufsrekorde und co.
Demnachmacht dir Firma alles richtig.

AUs spieler sicht...

Seit ende Bc...?

Ne das kommt mit der zeit um so länger ein spiel existiert umso mehr störende faktoren gibt es. 


Was mich am spiel stört.

RP. Ich spiele auf einem rp-pve server nur das rp existiert nicht mehr wirklich. 	Innerhalb einer stunde hätte ich eine 35 seiten lange an nicht rp namen. Und zwar nur mit kommas getrennt und nebeneinander geschrieben^^.

Patches.	Anstatt immer nur kleine veränderungen zu amchen dafür fast ejdne mittwochen hauen sie erst den buff kolben wo alle meckern aus er eine klasse dann den nerv kolben womit es unspielbar ist. 	Hm BM? Wo wir garde dabei sind. Bm fehlts an 2-3 fähigkeiten und verlängerte einschüchterung aber naja^^.

Es gibt viele gründe aber damit muss Blizz selber zurechtkommen. Entweder sie achten darauf oder sie verlieren spieler die anders aufgefüllt werden müssen.
Man kann nur warten und hoffen.

Acha.. GS daran sit auch blizz nicht schuld sie haben es nicht programmiert, erstellt usw.^^


----------



## 3MinutenTerrine (29. Juni 2010)

Vote 4 Gearscore!
So viele Gegenstände die kein sehr hohes I-Level haben verbessern bestimmte Klassen auf ihre eigene Art und Weise deutlich stärker als 264er Müll den man kaufen kann. Eingefleischte GS User sparen sich den Weg des /GS und halten einfach mit der Maus drüber. Das Ergebins : GS unter 5500, nee sry für ICC 10er zu schlecht. Da springt mir gleich ein Gedanke inden Schädel: LOL WTF?! Es wird ncihtmal geguckt WAS diese Leute zu einem hohen GS treibt (könnt ja ein Healer mit Hit Trinket und PvP Zeugs sein) sondern einfach wieviele Punkte er hat.
Würde dieses AddOn verboten werden könnte man sich diese nichtssagende Tortur ersparen. Ein schlichter Gearcheck ist deutlich effektiver als den GS Würfel mal wieder durch die Massen kullern zu lassen.
Und kommt es mit einer so High-End-Super-Gruppe zu einem Wipe wird geschrien "Wie kann man nur mit so einem GS bla bla bla bla!!!!"

An sich finde ich hat Blizz wenig Fehler gemacht. Sofern nicht jeder ICC 25er Hero down hat kann man kaum von zu schwachem Contest reden.

Was mir in der Abstimmung fehlt: Die PvPler. Die bleiben hier etwas auf der Strecke, Arena ist leider atm mit gutem PvE Gear besser meisterbar als mit PvP Items (eigene Erfahrung mit nem Feraltank, hab keine Peilung von Arena aber mit 60k HP und nem guten Heiler.... klappt wunderbar). Sollte aber nicht^^


----------



## Sarvan (29. Juni 2010)

Es schon sehr interessant, wie über 600 Leute für GearScore stimmen. Ich wette mindestens 500 von denen spammen im /2 Channel rum:
_______________
LFM icc 10er!!!!
Ab 6k Gs!!!!
Keine Noobs!!!
Nur mit xP und skill!!!
/w werden ignored!!!!
wave me dala mitte!!!!!
------------------------
Aber was solls kann hier schlecht geprüft werden, ich finde es waren zuviele Fehler, da kann man wenigstens net falsch liegen. Jo Arena hätte man dazu machen sollen, des Attribut Abhärtung hätte net eingeführt werden sollen jetz ist die Kluft zwischen PvE und PvP einfach so tief, weil jeder PvEler auf BGs wie Alterac von Gladiatoren mit leicht zu bekommenden S8 niedergemetzelt wird.


----------



## Shaila (29. Juni 2010)

Nein, es ist erstaunlich, dass 500 für Gearscore stimmen, aber nur 311 für zu leichter Endcontent, durch welchen Gearscore überhaupt erst entstanden ist. DAS finde ich komisch und auch irgendwie lustig.


----------



## Ultimo01 (29. Juni 2010)

Blizzard's Biggest Fail!?


*PALADINE!!!*


----------



## Abbendis (29. Juni 2010)

Sie haben uns das alte Naxx weggenommen dan die eindeutschung der namen *kotz und der größte fehler von allen der alle davon einbezieht den da isses passiert Warth of the Lich King	das ist der größste fehler


----------



## Berndl (29. Juni 2010)

Der wahre Fehler ist die Vereinfachung und Angelichung der Klassen.

Die Spieler sind auch mit dem komplexen Klassen klargekommen warum also einfacher und gleicher machen?
PvP Balancing schön und gut aber Schere, Stein, Papier tuts ebenso. (Reales Beispiel: Ololol Nerf Panzer mein Messer macht keinen Dämätsch dran)
Der Mensch wächst an Herausforderung. Keine Herausforderung keine Weiterentwicklung. = Verdummung.


----------



## Blocher (29. Juni 2010)

Ich finde ja es war ein Fehler, dass die Allianz Schamanen und die Horde Paladine gekriegt hat.

Aber auch oben genanntes vom TE finde ich nicht alles so toll.


----------



## comertz_pole (29. Juni 2010)

Blizz größter fehler war es überhaupt Abhärtung ins spiel zu bringen!!!


----------



## DaScAn (29. Juni 2010)

Das Alte PvP zu entfernen, ABhärtung und der versuch mittels der Arena WoW e-Sports tauglich zu machen.
DAS war der Anfang vom Ende....


----------



## Technocrat (29. Juni 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Beim nächsten Flame, ist er auch noch so gering, ist der Thread zu - ebenso alle möglichen weiteren Threasds zum gleichen Thema oder jegliche Versuche die Schließung zu umgehen.


Das ist dann allerdings DIE Möglichkeit, für Leute die Moderatoren als ihr Werkzeug zu misbrauchen. Braucht ja nur zu Flamen und schon sind ungeliebte Threads weg...


----------



## Kremlin (29. Juni 2010)

burning crusade.


----------



## comertz_pole (29. Juni 2010)

Kremlin schrieb:


> burning crusade.



Fand bruning crusade ziemlich gut. weis jetzt nit was du daran hast


----------



## Scythe86 (29. Juni 2010)

Blizzards größter Fehler war, sich von der Community diktieren zu lassen, wie das Spiel auszusehen hat. Nun tanzt das Spiel auf allen Hochzeiten gleichzeitig, was in Teilbereichen sehr gut funktioniert, in anderen aber gewaltig in die Hose geht.

Edit: Gerade erst gelesen, dass ich eigentlich nur "zitieren" hätte drücken müssen ;p


----------



## Cazor (29. Juni 2010)

Hellraiser0811 schrieb:


> Was hast du gegen schnelleres lvln?
> das hatte nochnie was mit skill zu tun und die Zeit die man heute im lowlvl verbringt reicht auch aus.
> Und sag mir mal bitte was du gegen das instanztool hast? es ist schnell und bequem.




Klassenverständnis muss man sich erwerben. Das geht nicht, wenn man in 3 Wochen 80 ist und auf einmal merkt, dass man eigentlich gar nichts gelernt hat. 
Das Instanztool ist shice weil man in der "Außenwelt" kaum noch Leute beim leveln trifft. Alles leer. Die schönen Gebiete.. Questreihen.. 
Ich habe eine Priesterin gelevelt und bin dann auch nur noch Instanzen gegangen, es war einfach zu langweilig immer allein.
Früher hat man so Leute kennengelernt, heute triffste irgendwen von irgendwo in ner Ini und die einzige Kommunikation ist: gogo


----------



## turageo (29. Juni 2010)

Cazor schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Priesterin gelevelt und bin dann auch nur noch Instanzen gegangen, es war einfach zu langweilig immer allein.
> Früher hat man so Leute kennengelernt, heute triffste irgendwen von irgendwo in ner Ini und die einzige Kommunikation ist: gogo



1:1 meine Situation. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Manche Gebiete machen momentan so diesen "Western"-Eindruck *grasballenhüpftamcharvorbei*.

Instanztool:
s. o.
das Leveln wurde zu sehr beschleunigt:
etwas schneller wäre ok gewesen, aber mittlerweilen haspelt man sich durch
Eindeutschen der englischen Namen:
das stößt mir schon seit der Einführung sauer auf, Eigennamen übersetzt man nicht (hat selbst mein Englischlehrer immer gesagt)
die persönlichen Ziele sind leichter zu erreichen:
das läuft jetzt wieder auf dieses "Früher...." hinaus, aber für mich persönlich ist es schon so, dass man seine im Spiel gesteckten Ziele schneller und leichter erreicht, was nicht unbedingt eine Herausforderung ist und den "Erfolg", den man sonst dabei empfunden hat immens dämpft wie ich finde
MfG


----------



## Sarvan (29. Juni 2010)

Ganz meine Meinung, es geht net darum, einen char nach dem andern hochzuspielen damit man hinterher sagen kann: "Ich hab 10 80er du nicht!!!! ZOMFG ROFL NOOB!!!!" Problem es nur, das eben durch dieses schnelle Leveln das Klassenverständnis sicher nachlässt. Ich habe lieber 1 oder 2 wirklich gute, ehrenhaft hochgespielte Chars die Spaß machen und perfekt für mich passen (Habe selbst viele Twinks, aber spiele, wenn ich spiele nur noch den Schattenpriester, weil er meine Klasse ist). 
Das mit dem Dungeontool find ich auch net so toll, warum eigentlich noch Gebiete machen... und vor allem, dass es Realmübergreifend ist oO Das passt einfach net, früher wurden so und hauptsächlich auch in den Gebieten selbst Bekanntschaften gemacht, die schön gemachten Gebiete sind wie ausgestorben...
Und die, die meinen "Classic war eh scheiße, wiel alles solang dauerte und man soviel farmen musste", das war ja was schönes. Heute ist es selbstverständlich, dass man überall Rufstatus "Ehrfürchtig" hat. Man legt nen Wappenrock an und kann neben dem Frostmarken farmen noch schön Ruf sammeln. Wo man beim Punkt MARKEN wäre, es war in Ordnung, als man die schlechteren Marken für ne hart gesuchte ini kriegt, aber jetzt t10 Marken für jede Ulmnudel! Aber was bleibt Blizzard anderes übrig, wenn sie 4 T-sets einführen? Hier käme ich zu einem weniger allgemeinen Fehler: Prüfung des Kreuzfahrers. Die 5er ini war ok, aber ein raid und ein wirklich billig designtes Rüstungsset, obwohl viele Ulduar gern mochten und noch gern clear gehabt hätten, Brrr! Das war nur eine billige Einschiebung, um die Leute hinzuhalten, es wär doch wirklich besser gewesen, einfach icc leichter zu machen, sodass es für t8 standard geeignet ist.


----------



## Ceiwyn (29. Juni 2010)

Sarvan schrieb:


> Problem es nur, das eben durch dieses schnelle Leveln das Klassenverständnis sicher nachlässt.



Naja, als das ist schon lange ein Märchen. Jemand aus unserem Raid musste mal Setup-bedingt den Heiler von seiner Freundin spielen, war im icc10-Twinkrun, mein Tank war also nicht so gut ausgerüstet. Nach ca. 15 Minuten Einarbeitungszeit ("und was ist jetzt ein Siegel?") hat es alles problemlos geklappt. Und das ist sicher kein Einzelfall. Jeder, der mal ein paar Minuten still nachdenken kann, kommt mit der Klasse zurecht. Ist ja alles schön sortiert im Zauberbuch.


----------



## steakpfanne (29. Juni 2010)

Wenn ich hier schon Gearscore als Auswahl seh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenn Blizz solche Addons verbietet, sagen die Leute statt "Suche dd 5,5k GS" halt "Suche DD mit 251er Gear " Und dann Flamen wahrscheinlich die Leute man soll das Equip nicht mehr anschaun können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zu dem Klassen spielen lernen. Jeder, der einen / mehrere 80er hochgespielt hat, wird nach relativ kurzer einarbeitungszeit mit jeder Klasse einigermaßen zurechtkommen. Das ist also weniger das Problem^^ Und für Neulinge gibt es ja Foren / Gildenmates / Hilfsbereite Spieler. edit: hat das n Grund das meine mit "enter" eingefügten Absätze verschwinden sobald ich poste oO


----------



## White_Sky (29. Juni 2010)

steakpfanne schrieb:


> Wenn ich hier schon Gearscore als Auswahl seh
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das würde beweisen, dass die Blödheit der WoW-Community einfach nicht mehr zu stoppen sei.


----------



## Stevster (29. Juni 2010)

In den Antwortmöglichkeiten hast du Abhärtung bzw die Arena vergessen


----------



## kaepteniglo (29. Juni 2010)

@White_Sky

Wieso? War doch zu BC auch der Fall "suche Leute für xy mit T5..." oder es wurde nach Schadens-/Heal-Bonus gefragt.


----------



## White_Sky (29. Juni 2010)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> @White_Sky
> 
> Wieso? War doch zu BC auch der Fall "suche Leute für xy mit T5..." oder es wurde nach Schadens-/Heal-Bonus gefragt.



Ja und genau das ist nicht mehr zu stoppen.


----------



## Floyder (29. Juni 2010)

Ich hab mal die letzten beiden gewählt, also die Verkümmrung vom /2 und die Lokalisierung.
Der schlimmste Fehler von Blizzar war aber, dass sie Abhärtung eingeführt haben, das hat das PvP ruiniert.


----------



## Jokkerino (30. Juni 2010)

Gar keiner. Blizzard hat bis jetzt alles richtig gemacht.


----------



## yves1993 (30. Juni 2010)

Wizardcleaves und Shadowmourne in Arena/ sonst etwaigen PvP- Aktivitäten zuzulassen.


----------



## Turican (30. Juni 2010)

gibt nur einen Fehler: Addons zulassen die andere Leute auslesen können 

das hat WoW extrem oberflächlich gemacht.


----------



## The Reptil (30. Juni 2010)

blizzard hat eigentlich keinen Fehler gemacht 

fast alles worüber sich die community beschwert hat sie selbst verbockt 

und so Sachen wie zu schwer oder zu leicht sind dann doch sehr subjektiv 
aber was man so von den Statistiken hört dürfte die ganze Sache dann doch ziemlich ausgewogen sein 

wenn bliz jetzt mit cata eine tollen lore Schub (eine der wenigen Sachen die in den letzten Jahren zu kurz gekommen ist) liefert dann gibts finde ich nichts zu meckern


----------



## Gorrlock (30. Juni 2010)

da fehlen abhärtung und arena in der liste.. weg damit!


----------



## Chakata (30. Juni 2010)

Ich persönlich habe eine andere und eigene Meinung. Man kann sich jetzt streiten ob es ein Fehler ist, falsch hat Blizzard grundsätzlich eigentlich nichts gemacht wobei man natürlich das ein oder andere weniger gut findet.

Ich persönlich würde es geil finden wenn:


Nur EINEN Charakter pro server (Keine Twinks dafür immer genügend spannenden Content um nichts zu vermissen oder Twinken zu müssen)
Jeder kann ALLE Sammelberufe lernen allerdings nur einen Produzierenden
Dungeon ID´s Bossweise nicht Instanzweise wie z.b bei Lotro (man kann dann z.b die ersten Bosse in einem Raid, die anderen Bosse in einem anderen Raid machen aber jeden Boss nur einmal pro Woche.
Persönlich würde ich als Fehler seiten Blizzard bezeichnen: Beide Fraktionen auf einem PvP/ Rp-PvP Server gleichzeitig spielen zu können.


----------



## Chakata (30. Juni 2010)

Gorrlock schrieb:


> da fehlen abhärtung und arena in der liste.. weg damit!



Was stört dich den bitte daran? Ist doch prima das Blizzard PvP und Pve durch Abhärtung strikt voneinander getrennt hat. Um mitmischen zu können kann man sich mitlerweile ein stattlichen PvP set innerhalb nur einer Woche Spielzeit zusammenfarmen. 

Früher konnte man mit Pve Equip gut PvP machen und den armen Leuten die nicht Raiden mächtig auf die Mütze hauen. Heute ist das kaum noch möglich (Schuken ausgenommen). Umgekehrt kann auch derjenige der nur pvp macht kaum Raiden. Finde das supi gelöst.

bb


----------



## Doofkatze (30. Juni 2010)

Ich sags vorab: mich stört nicht viel, Blizzard hat vieles gut (ich sage bewusst nicht richtig, da es richtig nicht gibt) gemacht! Ansonsten würde weder ich, noch würden so viele andere das Spiel selbst nach all den Jahren noch spielen.

Was mich trotzdem stört sind zum einen die Pets/Mounts, die man NUR im Shop erhalten kann und dann als alter Warcraft (zumeist 3^^) Spieler natürlich die eingedeutschten Eigennamen.

Aber fangen wir vorne an: Ich habe ja kein Problem damit, das man z.B. besondere Pets in einem Shop kaufen kann. Trotzdem sollten diese auch droppbar sein. Es gibt für mich immer eine Regel: Gleichbehandlung der Spieler. Jemand der etwas besonderes zahlt, soll Veränderungen herbeiführen können wie einen Fraktionswechsel, aber Vorteile? (auch wenn in dem Fall nur für Erfolgsjäger)

Dann die Eigennamen...Ich denke, da gibt es nicht mehr viel dazu zu sagen. Wer in Warcraft 3 Frostmourne, Northrend + Proudmoore kennen gelernt hat, liebt diese Namen. Prachtmeer...tztztz...
Natürlich spielen wir ein deutsches Spiel und auch in deutscher Sprache. Aber in War3 war es doch auch niemals anders. Die Namen klangen immer besonders, mEn immer "prunkvoll". Prachtmeer hört sich zwar noch leicht "adelig" an, aber die großen (zumeist kurzen ^.^) Zeiten eines Admirals Proudmoore sollte man nicht vergessen.


----------



## disco_0711 (30. Juni 2010)

Das ist wie in einem Sandkasten, ihr bestimmt selber was ihr aus der Welt macht. Selber schuld wenn ihr den 
ganzen Tag in Dalaran rumsteht und Euch langweilt. Ich würde den Thread umbenennen in "Wiso langweilt sich 
ein Großteil der Community in so einem großartigen Spiel"


----------



## Chakata (30. Juni 2010)

disco_0711 schrieb:


> Das ist wie in einem Sandkasten, ihr bestimmt selber was ihr aus der Welt macht. Selber schuld wenn ihr den
> ganzen Tag in Dalaran rumsteht und Euch langweilt. Ich würde den Thread umbenennen in "Wiso langweilt sich
> ein Großteil der Community in so einem großartigen Spiel"



Weil man z.b nichts ausser in Dalaran rumstehen machen kann wenn man auf der Suche nach einem Raid ist. Weder pvp noch instanzanmeldungen sind möglich solange man den Dungeonbrowser nutzt. Alternative wäre eventuell noch Daylis wärend der Suche zu machen aber dann kann man nichtmal mehr den Lfg Channel verfolgen. Das ist der Grund.


----------



## dudubaum (30. Juni 2010)

der größte fehler war es mitm mount kaufen im blizzard shop...


----------



## Pitysplash (30. Juni 2010)

Größte Frechheit und Abzocke:

Wenn man auf Server a) als Horde spielt und auf Server b) zur Allianz Seite wechseln möchte, zahlt man - Den Serverwechsel; - Den Fraktionswechsel... Zusammen 45€...

Finde das ist echt eine Frechheit.


----------



## Smirre13 (30. Juni 2010)

Ich find der größte Fehler war das Einführen von Abhärtung ab BC und der Arenawertung.
Das hat mir mehr und mehr den Spaß an PvP verdorben.


----------



## Technocrat (30. Juni 2010)

Chakata schrieb:


> Weil man z.b nichts ausser in Dalaran rumstehen machen kann wenn man auf der Suche nach einem Raid ist.


Du weißt nicht mal was in WoW alles geht und dann so eine Aussage. Hier ein Vorschlag: Man kann mal im allgemeinen Chat höflich nach einer Gilde fragen, die Rollenspiel macht. Das ist übrigen nur eine von mehreren tausend Möglichkeiten, was man in der Zeit machen kann.


----------



## Aquapainter (30. Juni 2010)

Moktheshock schrieb:


> Blizzard hat einen riesen fehler gemacht^^ und der war der commy zuzuhören^^ und auf sie einzugehen, die leute treten nur nach auf das was sie sich ein halbes jahr vorher wünschen.^^



Diese Aussage unterstütze ich auch.


----------



## Lovsky (30. Juni 2010)

Chakata schrieb:


> [...] aber dann kann man nichtmal mehr den Lfg Channel verfolgen.[...]



Wär ja schön wenn ich den noch hätte! o.0

Aufgrund irgendwelcher UI Probleme kann ich zwar im LFG Chat schreiben und andere können es sehen aber ich selber kann es nicht. Ein GM meinte da drauf, dass ich meine Addons überprüfen soll bzw WoW neuinstallieren muss. Pustekuchen! Der is immer noch nicht da. Und ja /join 4 etc geht nicht.


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (30. Juni 2010)

Pitysplash schrieb:


> Größte Frechheit und Abzocke:
> 
> Wenn man auf Server a) als Horde spielt und auf Server b) zur Allianz Seite wechseln möchte, zahlt man - Den Serverwechsel; - Den Fraktionswechsel... Zusammen 45€...
> 
> Finde das ist echt eine Frechheit.



Was ist daran eine Frechheit?
Ich bin froh dass sie solche Optionen überhaupt anbieten. Und wenn du 2 "Dienstleistungen" möchtest musst du natürlich auch 2 bezahlen

Ich zum Beispiel habe auf dem RP Server Todeswache angefangen aber da war wirklich wenig los (sogut wie keine "erfolgreichen" rnd raids, wenig oldschoolraids pvp war ein drama auf dem realmpool usw)
Dann bin ich auf den Server auf dem ein Kumpel von mir zockt (eredar) und bin total zufrieden.
Dafür hab ich gern 40euro bezahlt (bin mit 2chars auf den Server) und ich würde es sofort wieder tun!


----------



## Pitysplash (30. Juni 2010)

Hellraiser0811 schrieb:


> Was ist daran eine Frechheit?
> Ich bin froh dass sie solche Optionen überhaupt anbieten. Und wenn du 2 "Dienstleistungen" möchtest musst du natürlich auch 2 bezahlen
> 
> Ich zum Beispiel habe auf dem RP Server Todeswache angefangen aber da war wirklich wenig los (sogut wie keine "erfolgreichen" rnd raids, wenig oldschoolraids pvp war ein drama auf dem realmpool usw)
> ...




Frechheit daran ist meiner Meinung, das die Option des Serverwechsels den Fraktionswechsel inbegreifen sollte, 25 Euro ist nicht wenig und dafür das die Herren da nur einen Datensatz rumschieben müssen, schon ein fragwürdiger Preis.

Dann aber noch 20 Euro für den Völkerwechsel zu verlangen- geht mir persönlich auf den Geist.- Rechne es dir mal durch, wenn du deinen alten Server komplett verlassen möchtest und mind 5 chars (die du aktiv zockst,die anderen eher weniger) transen möchtest ...=225 Euro...Um ein paar Datensätze um zu schieben!


----------



## Nilske (30. Juni 2010)

Freyen schrieb:


> Die Eindeutschung der Eigennamen im Spiel sowie in den Romanen/Comics.
> Eigennamen gehören einfach nicht in die jeweilige Landessprache übersetzt, egal ob man auch mit dem engl. Klienten spielen, bzw. die Originalromane kaufen kann.
> 
> Davon abgesehen bin ich mit Blizzard zufrieden.



Würd ich genauso unterschreiben! Als kleinen Denkanst0ß würde ich noch sagen, Blizz sollte sich mal bei Lotro das "legendäre Waffen" - System anschauen. Das wäre sicher auch was für WoW. Mit den "Achievements" (siehe BdT bei Lotro) hats ja auch geklappt!


----------



## Blutzicke (30. Juni 2010)

ich vermisse den Punkt: 

[X] der Einbau der Arena und die Zerbalanzierung des RPGames um diesen PvP-Mist herum

Denn das ist, hat Blizzards Chefdesigner ja selber zugegeben, der mit Abstand größte Fehler, den Blizzard an WoW verbrochen hat.


----------



## indilol (30. Juni 2010)

ich hoffe du bist mir nicht böse, wenn ich gleich ein paar fehler nenne, die dazu beigetragen haben, dass WoW schlechter wurde.
1. Dk's, sie haben das PvP ruiniert.
2. Marken - sie drängen Spieler dazu täglich/wöchentlich bestimme aufgaben zu erldigen. Und zugleich verschaffen sie den Spielern viel zu schnell viel zu gutes Equip.
3. Die Möglichkeit für Krieger, im Kampf Sturmangriff nutzen nu können. Dies, und das Heranziehen der DK's hat das Kien zerstört, woraufhin viele Kiter-Klassen, viele dumme Alternativen zum Kiten bekam..
4. Spieler werden mit steigendem Equip viel zu schnell viel besser. 
5. Resilence
lg


----------



## LordSubwoof (30. Juni 2010)

für mich ist am schlimmsten das dieses "e-sports pvp lol zeugs" nicht von den life servern getrennt wird. Ja ich weiß es gibt Arenaserver aber für mich als 100% PVE´ler hat dieses ständige generve der Klassen (bedingt durchs rumheulen der PVP Kiddies) eh alles kaputt gemacht. Man sollte entweder PVP von PVE Servern verbannen oder eben 2 völlig Grundverschiedene Talentsysteme einbauen. Eins für PVE und ein zweites das sich automatisch aktiviert wenn man Arene/BG betritt.


----------



## Teraluna (1. Juli 2010)

Ooh "Eigennamen eingedeutscht" hat schon über 10% !
Wieviel Prozent hätte es wenn es von Anfang an drinnen gewesen wäre ?
Vote 4 reset und auf die WoW.Buffed.de-Seite das die ganzen WoW-Hater nicht sofort draufklicken!
Dieses Voting ist richtig gut!

MFG
Teraluna


----------



## Kehrin (1. Juli 2010)

Wenn man mir die Möglichkeit gibt "[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Du bist ein Kiddy, ein solcher Thread existiert schon oder ich habe sonst irgendwelche Probleme mit dir oder dem Thread." zu antworten dann kann ich nicht anders ([/font]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

).
Aber ich würde sagen "[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Gar keiner. Blizzard hat bis jetzt alles richtig gemacht".[/font]


----------



## knochenhand (1. Juli 2010)

Die schlimmsten Fehler sind die bei denen Wünsche der Spieler umgesetzt wurden,
Naxx
Heldenklassen
leichter endgame einstieg

mfg

ohne servertrans würde ich noch immer auf dem syndikat verwesen.....


----------



## Versace83 (1. Juli 2010)

Freyen schrieb:


> Die Eindeutschung der Eigennamen im Spiel sowie in den Romanen/Comics.
> Eigennamen gehören einfach nicht in die jeweilige Landessprache übersetzt, egal ob man auch mit dem engl. Klienten spielen, bzw. die Originalromane kaufen kann.
> 
> Davon abgesehen bin ich mit Blizzard zufrieden.



Ist doch häufig so, dass Eigennamen in die Landessprache übersetzt werden... oder kennst du einen Amerikaner oder Brite, der München oder Köln sagt? bei denen wurde das auch in Munich und Cologne übersetzt.


Eigentlich sollte man das Ergebnis der Abstimmung an Blizzard schicken. Würde zwar wohl kaum etwas ändern... aber auf die Reaktion wäre ich gespannt.


----------



## Karli1994 (1. Juli 2010)

der größte fehler wae das addon gearscore zu zulassen weil ich bin letzte woche icc gegangen und hab nen gs von 4,7 k und war von der damage auf platz 3 und dps platz 5 und wir haben die ersten 5 bosse gelegt also braucht mir keiner was erzälen von icc is nur mit 5,6 k gs zu schaffen


----------



## Saufsoldat87 (1. Juli 2010)

Karli1994 schrieb:


> der größte fehler wae das addon gearscore zu zulassen weil ich bin letzte woche icc gegangen und hab nen gs von 4,7 k und war von der damage auf platz 3 und dps platz 5 und wir haben die ersten 5 bosse gelegt also braucht mir keiner was erzälen von icc is nur mit 5,6 k gs zu schaffen




100% agree

mache teilweise n paar tausend k dps mehr als leute die n paar hundert GS mehr haben als ich , aber darauf achtet ja niemand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (1. Juli 2010)

Als ob Blizzard wen zwingt was aus dem Blizzard Shop was zu kaufen...
Es ist freiwillig und falls wer das Mount will kauft es sich auch wo ist daran das Problem?

Und diese Gearscore Sache nervt auch langsam. "Mimimimii ich hab weniger GS und ich mache mehr Schaden als er" !!! 
Gratulation du hast nicht das Target gewechselt...

Blizzard hat bisher alles richtig gemacht nur die Community müsste man ändern. Aber daran ist ja nicht Blizzard Schuld dass ihr so seid.


----------



## Omidas (1. Juli 2010)

Natürlich hat Blizzard viel richtig gemacht, aber sie Fehlerfrei zu sprechen wäre Irrsinnig ... die sind ja nicht der Papst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein Top 3 wären:

Den ganzen Content für alle zugäglich machen.
Nette Idee, aber ich bin eher der Meinung, das man eher mit "Genug Content für jeden" besser auskommen würde. Der Erste richtige Schritt ist eigentlich für mich ICC. Warum muss man von Anfang an eine Instanz so Designen, dass jeder "schlechte" Spieler in einer Wild zusammengewürfelten Gruppe direkt Wipefrei schafft. Jetzt ist es viel angenehmer. Jeder hat den Schwierigkeitsgrad, der für einen passt. Schafft man es aus irgendeinen Grund nicht einen Boss zu legen, muss man vielleicht 1-3 Monate warten, bis die Instanz Schrittweise leichter wird. Und so hat jeder was davon und auch den Content sieht jeder.

Hardmodes
Tolle Idee nur bis jetzt immer noch nicht sehr gut umgesetzt. Dabei hatten sies eigentlich in Ulduar zeitweise sogar richtig gut hin bekommen. Interessante Bosse, wo die MEchanik teilweise (nicht bei allen Bossen) sehr stark von der Normalversion abweicht. Dadurch hat man nicht gelcih das Gefühl alten Kaffeee zu sich zu nehmen sondern was neues zu erleben, was den Wiederspielwert massiv nach Oben steigert. PdK waren die Hardmodes langweilig. Anub Barak war eine kleine Ausnahme, ansonsten waren die Bosse nur durch mehr Schaden/Heilung/aushalten härter getunt. Gääääähn.

Der Kontakt mit der Community nimmt leider ab.
In letzter Zeit habe ich irgendwie immer mehr das Gefühl, das Blizzard sich nicht mehr darum scherrt, wenn berechtigte Kritik geäußert wird. 
Viele haben sich über den Aktivitätsfeed von Blizzard beschwert, das es zuviel über das Spielverhalten Preis gibt. Vollkommen in Ordnung diese Kritik. Der passende Thread hat sich glaube bis es versandet ist auf 17 Threads belaufen. Was wäre so schwer gewesen der Community entgegen zu kommen? Der Zeitaufwand um das zu realisieren kanns wohl nicht sein. Da hätte ein einfaches Cehckboxfeld in der Acountverwaltung gereicht und im Arsenal ne If Abfrage obs angezeigt werden soll. Das hätte sicher nen Praktikant in der Mittagspause machen können.
Real ID. Auch hier gibt es viel Kritik an der Ausführung ... nur irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, das es dort genauso todgeschwiegen wird, wie beim Feed.
Alterac in der neuen Variante. Damals heiß diskutiert und wurde auch einfach durch gezogen. Passt auch wunderbar eigentlich in meinen Punkt 1. rein. Alles für jeden und damit alles auf den kleinsten gemeinsamen Nenner bringen. Es gab damals 4 BGs. Arathi, WS, AdS und Alterac. die drei ersten waren je nachdem wie das Spiel lief kurz bis mittel und WS bei ner Blockade auch mal lang. AV war alles. Von kurz bis lang und das breit verteilt. Heute gibt es keine Auswahl mehr ... alles ist kurz und ganz selten mal mittel lang. Schade.


So das waren meine drei Hauptpunkte die ich als Fehler betrachte.


----------



## Acho (2. Juli 2010)

Ich frag mich wenn doch Blizzard sooooovieeelleee Fehler gemacht hat und macht warum dann immernoch sooooviieelleee AKTIVE Spieler spielen?


Ey sorry aber ein Spiel was einem nicht gefällt spielt mann nicht und gibt ganz bestimmt keine 13 euro im Monat aus oder?


Also ich bin der meinung NOBODY IS PERFECT aber Blizzard machts von allen am besten!



MfG
Acho


----------



## Totebone (2. Juli 2010)

Acho schrieb:


> Ich frag mich wenn doch Blizzard sooooovieeelleee Fehler gemacht hat und macht warum dann immernoch sooooviieelleee AKTIVE Spieler spielen?
> 
> 
> Ey sorry aber ein Spiel was einem nicht gefällt spielt mann nicht und gibt ganz bestimmt keine 13 euro im Monat aus oder?
> ...



Auch wenns sich keiner eingesteht, die Sucht is zu groß um aufzuhören


----------



## Omidas (2. Juli 2010)

@Acho

Ja genau.

Wäre ich jetzt Fußballfan und MEIN Club angagiert einen Spieler den ich gar nicht leiden kann. Und verliert vielleicht mal 3 Spiele in Folge wörüber ich mich etwas ärger, dann suche ich mir halt direkt nen neuen Verein.

WoW ist ein Klasse Spiel. Zwar hat es mMn mit WotlK etwas an Reiz verloren, aber in der Masse ist es immer noch das beste Spiel.
Warhammer zum Beispiel hat um längen besseres PvP als es WoW im Moment auch nur Ansatzweise bieten könnte. Aber dafür mangelt es massiv an anderen Ecken und es hält mich dort immer nur so 1-2 Monate bevors Fad wird.

Selbst mit der Vereinfachung des PvE hat WoW immer noch das beste Dungon/Raid System von der Schwieigkeit her.

Und um das mal so mit Schulnoten zu zeigen. WoW ist mit WotLK in vielen Bereichen für mich von ner glatten 1 auf ne 2 gerutscht (PvP sogar ne 3) aber im Gesamtnotenschnitt ist es immer noch Klassenbester.

Und außerdem wurden hier nach Fehlern gefragt ... ich könnte sicher viel mehr positve Punkte für WoW aufzählen als negative.

Und weißt du was das schöne an konstruktiver Kritik ist ... man kann dadurch besser werden. Den hier wurden viele Sachen zu recht genannt ... und wenn Blizzard ein paar der Dinge äöndern würde, würde die Zufriedenheit ihrer Kunden steigen. Gewinn zu beiden Seiten.


----------



## Acho (2. Juli 2010)

So jetzt kommt der eine und schreit : macht bitte XYZ so und so DANN bin ICH happy..... 

dann kommst du : Heuullll ich will aber ABC so und so haben......u.s.w


und jetzt sagt mir mal was BLIZZARD alles verändern und umstellen soll bis ALLE zufrieden sind?? wen sollen se es Recht machen??

klar kann mann nach der Mehrheit gehen und Sachen verändern NUR wird es immer einen geben der unzufrieden ist.


Wie schon gesagt wurde BLIZZARD bietet das beste Gesamtpaket.


----------



## Aggropip (2. Juli 2010)

cortez338 schrieb:


> ich finde eigentlich auch das Blizz alles richtig gemacht hat. Wir bestimmen das Spiel nicht Blizzard. Ist das game zu leicht wird es leichter gemacht, was durchaus logisch ist schließlich zahlt man für das komplette Spiel und nicht nur einen Teil des Spiel also soll man auch alles sehen können.


genau das würde ich als größten Fehler sehen   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Omidas (2. Juli 2010)

Habe ich ja nichts dagegen ...

Aber um zum Beispiel den RSS Feed und die Real ID aufzugreifen.

Alles was bei diesen Beiden Möglichkeiten gefordert wird sind, das man paar Einstellungsmöglichkeiten hat. Jeder könnte sich das dann so einrichten wie er will.

Wer meint sich im Internet prostituieren zu lassen, kann das dann so lassen, wie es im Moment ist und die, die etwas auf Datenschutz bedacht sind könnten das dann ändern.

Und das ärgert mich nunmal. Bei einigen Punkten gibt es halt mehrere Meinungen die stark voneinander abweichen. Aber das Blizzard nichts macht, wenn man beide Seiten gleichzeitig bedienen könnte ist für mich absolute unverständlich.

Und dann gibt es Änderungen, wo ich wirklich mal wissen würde, ob nicht mehr Leute dagegen sind als dafür (technisch leider unmöglich rauszufinden) 


Und wie ich geschrieben habe. Konstruktive Kritik ist ne wunderbare Sache, für die Blizzard dankbar sein sollte. Und wie viele Dinge wurden nicht schon geändert, weil es berechtigte Kritik der Spielerschaft gab.


----------



## Kârtôffêl-Onyxia (2. Juli 2010)

Finde auch, dass Blizzard alles richtig gemacht hat...

Blizzard programmiert zwar das Spiel, aber das was man daraus macht, dafür ist alleine der Spieler schuld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Addons wie GearScore... kommen nicht von Blizzard, Blizzard zwingt einen nicht dazu sie zu benutzen... und dennoch meckern alle über GearScore... machts aus und gut ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Und auch wenn Blizzard mal was falsch macht... meckert die Community und schreit im nerfs... dann ändert es Blizz und 2 Tage später meckern wieder alle rum unter dem Motto alles zu einfach...


Also einfach mal entscheiden und das aus dem SPIEL machen was man selber will!

Edith nennt mir grade noch ein beklopptes Beispiel ^^

Wenn ihr euch nen Porsche kauft, und damit nur rückwärts fahrt, beschwert ihr euch (mit normalem verstand) auch nicht bei Porsche, wieso er denn nicht 200 km/h fährt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


MFG
Pala


----------



## Solmyr62 (2. Juli 2010)

Mit fehlt als Antwortmöglichkeit:

"E-Sport" Ambitionen und Arenen passen nicht ins Spiel


----------



## szene333 (2. Juli 2010)

Es heißt, es gibt ca. 11 Millionen Abo´s. Mitte BC gab es auch 11 Millionen Abo´s. Sofern man diesen Zahlen Glauben schenkt, hat sich also die reine Spielerzahl nicht/kaum verändert. Man hat also ein Spiel, was m.E. vom Schwierigkeitsgrad gut balanciert war (PVE), wesentlich vereinfacht (und da dürfte wohl niemand widersprechen), um noch mehr accounts zu verkaufen. Wenn man sich jetzt jedoch die reinen Zahlen anschaut, hat das wohl nicht funktioniert. Man konnte das Level lediglich halten. Natürlich weiss man nicht, wie sich die Zahlen entwickelt hätten, wenn Wotlk ähnlich wie BC geworden wäre, aber diesen Aspekt finde ich schon recht interessant.


----------



## elendi93 (2. Juli 2010)

Verkauf von Mounts und Pets im Blizzard Store gegen echtes Geld epic fail hab ich gehört


----------



## szene333 (2. Juli 2010)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Gar keiner. Blizzard hat bis jetzt alles richtig gemacht.



Genau und die Erde ist eine Scheibe


----------



## Zanny (2. Juli 2010)

Einer der größten Fehler aus meiner Sicht:
Das die die Wotlk Beta ohne Änderungen live gegangen ist obwohl es schon Monate davor enorme Proteste gab weil die DKs und Palas das PvP dominiert haben. Was dabei raus kam kennt jeder der in S5 anständig PvP bzw. Arena spielen wollte. Wenn man schon eine Beta macht und es zu so eindeutigen Ergebnissen kommt sollte man halt auch auf die Spieler hören.

/E: So etwas wie Endgame zu leicht gemacht kann man ihnen halt leider kaum vorwerfen, da die Entwickler selbst das wahrscheinlich gerne so belassen hätten wie es in Classic/Bc war aber Aktionäre wollen halt Geld sehen und von den Casuals gibts halt mehr als von den "Pro"raidern


----------



## Figetftw! (2. Juli 2010)

Endgame zu leicht machen definitiv
die hardmodes zwar (zum Teil) nicht aber ich finde es einfach besser wenn ein boss an sich schwer ist... und man ihn nicht schwerer stellen muss


----------



## Legendofz (5. Juli 2010)

mal nen kleinen fail Thread, ich fang mal mit meiner Entdeckung an. Vielleicht habt ihr auch was hübsches 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (5. Juli 2010)

Glaubst du wirklich, dass sich Blizzard die Konkurrenzprodukte nicht anschaut? Von Fail kann hier also nicht die Rede sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendofz (5. Juli 2010)

Das Bild bringt mich einfach zum lachen... ist doch ne herrliche aufnahme... schlimm find ichs auch nicht aber ich musste schmunzeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terminsel (5. Juli 2010)

Außerdem sind die Blizzard-Mitarbeiter auch Privatpersonen und können dann zocken, worauf sie Bock haben.

Trotzdem musste ich iwie schmunzeln, als ich die Bilder gesehen hab. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dolanya (5. Juli 2010)

was ist denn dabei??? Oo das war auch umgekehrt so... ich meine klar das die sich das bei den anderen auch anschauen...
aber noch ne anmerkung nebenbei ich war auf der gamescom letztes jahr und am aion stand war es nicht so leer wie es auf dem bild scheint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Littelfoot (5. Juli 2010)

hmm naja die schauen halt was die Konkurenz so hat


da darf man sich doch ggf auf ein paar neue Features freuen fast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MrBlaki (5. Juli 2010)

Andere Entwickler testen bestimmt auch Starcraft oder Cataclysm wäre auch schlimm wenn nicht.
Gehört dazu sonst würde sich keiner mehr die Mühe geben müssen was neues zu Entwickeln.


----------



## Legendofz (5. Juli 2010)

Will ja Blizzards Leute mit dem Thread ned schlecht machen, hatte gehofft, das stößt auf mehr Humor in der Comm... jaja, man lernt nie aus...


----------



## TertiumNoctis (5. Juli 2010)

Gabs nicht iwo schonmal so nen Thread dazu das Blizz sich en anderes Game angeschaut hab ? kommt mir iwie bekannt vor.... aber was spektakuläres ist das sicherlich nicht...


----------



## Nutra (5. Juli 2010)

Lasst die Hunde los!
Ne jetzt im ernst, so schlimm isses ja nit..


----------



## Terminsel (5. Juli 2010)

Boah Leute, er hat zwei Bilder gepostet, die auf den ersten Blick schon ganz witzig ausschauen. Mehr nicht.


----------



## Selidia (5. Juli 2010)

Versuch, Blizzard niederzumachen die 999999te...


----------



## Nahemis (5. Juli 2010)

Naja Blizzard kann von Aion noch einiges lehrnen und manche Sachen haben sie schon von Aion in Cata mit reingenommen.


----------



## BlizzLord (5. Juli 2010)

Edit: Glaubst du Blizzard spielt nur ihre eigenen Spiele?
Sind auch nur Menschen und wenns ihnen gefällt dann ist das nunmal so.


----------



## Terminsel (5. Juli 2010)

Die Flames waren schon da... und es ist wirklich herzallerliebst was die Leute in so einen kleinen Spaß-Thread alles reininterpretieren.


----------



## Legendofz (5. Juli 2010)

Relaxt, ich steh nicht so drauf beleidigt oder angegriffen zu werden... kommt runter... beim nächsten mal lach ich für mich und gut ist. Sind paar Fun Bilder, mehr nicht... kein Bock auf Beleidigungen wegen sowas....


Kein mensch macht Blizzard nieder, ein Entwickler von denen, wenn die Pics sieht wird selbst schmunzeln müssen. ich hab euch nicht die Freundin ausgespannt sondern hübsche Aufnahmen gepostet...


----------



## Lopuslavite (5. Juli 2010)

Das bild ist entstanden an dem tag als diese spielemesse noch nicht für die öffentlichkeit geöffnet war!deshalb ist auch der aion stand so leer

Da gab es auch mal einen bericht zu aber weis leider nimmer wo ich ihn gelesen hab.

Ich denke da muss man nicht schmunzeln!es ist ja allgemein bekannt das spieleentwickler sich konkurenz anschauen und auch antesten,wie auch schon einige hier sagten.


----------



## Azorian (5. Juli 2010)

Gab doch schon nen Sammelthread mit ausführlichen Auswahlfunktionen...


----------



## Legendofz (5. Juli 2010)

Da war ein netter Moderator und hat den Titel geändert, vielen dank dafür. ich hab nicht gecheckt wies geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (5. Juli 2010)

Legendofz schrieb:


> mal nen kleinen fail Thread, ich fang mal mit meiner Entdeckung an. Vielleicht habt ihr auch was hübsches
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich schätze mal, ein Problem (oder Fail *g*) wäre es eher, wenn man sich die Mitbewerber NICHT anschaut. :-)

Btw. Ich hab die beiden Threads zusammengeführt.


----------



## Legendofz (5. Juli 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich schätze mal, ein Problem (oder Fail *g*) wäre es eher, wenn man sich die Mitbewerber NICHT anschaut. :-)
> 
> Btw. Ich hab die beiden Threads zusammengeführt.



habs gesehen.... tja bei uns is "Fail" n Humorbegriff für "witziger fehltritt" die Zockergemeinde interpretierts wohl gern als "Schmort-in-der-hölle-weil-ihr-AION-gezockt habt", so isses aber definitiv nicht gemeint. beim nächsten mal bin ich dann mit dem Wort Fail etwas vorsichtiger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kev_S (5. Juli 2010)

Der einzige Fehler war, die Eigennamen einzudeutschen ... Hellscream ist viel cooler als Höllenschrei und Kriegshymnen schlucht, kann mir genauso die Eier schaukeln Eisenschmiede O.o was war an ironforge so schlimm?!!! WAS?!! *heul*


----------



## Saberclaw (5. Juli 2010)

Definitiv die Eindeutschung der Eigennamen!
Sturmwind, Eisenschmiede, Prachtmeer...*übergeb*

Als zweites vll der Itemshop, aber wer da was kauft is selber Schuld von daher ist das eigentlich nebensächlich.

Ansonsten hat mir die Antwort "Wotlk - Prüfung des Kreuzfahrers (oder auch die Schüssel der vierfachen Eintönigkeit)" gefehlt, aber man kann ja nicht alles haben^^


----------



## Lloigorr (5. Juli 2010)

Es gibt schon einige Sachen, an denen man sich stören kann an wow, aber letztendlich hat die Community sich das meiste selbst gewünscht oder zumindest als beliebt bestätigt, indem sie die Dinge angenommen haben. Der itemshop wird doch bloß immer erweitert, weil er so gut angenommen wird von der Community - und somit von uns (auch wenn ich mir da nichts holen würde...)

Was mich schon stört, ist das schlaffe durchgreifen auf rp-Servern. 

Ansonsten hätte ich sogar einen Vorschlag, den ich mir nicht selbst ausgedacht habe, sondern einen, der sich sogar schon bewährt hat an anderer Stelle (oho^^): 
Ein schön umfangreicher allgemeinwissenstest während der Installation oder während der accounterstellung, um flamende und sich dumm benehmende Kidds aus dem Spiel rauszuhalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das ganze gabs schon damals in leisure Suit Larry 1. Bevor man das Spiel startete, einfach um sicherzugehen, dass der Spieler auch alt genug ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber dadurch würden wieder zahlende Kunden ferngehalten, die ihre 13€ berappen, um den ganzen content zu sehen (ohne wirklich Interesse daran zu haben, das Spiel wirklich spielen lernen zu wollen)


----------



## Toraka' (5. Juli 2010)

hm...schwierig...
natürlich zu viel auf die "Community" gehört und dabei grosse Teile derselben ignoriert...
was alle gegen GS haben versteh ich nicht, ist doch ein super addon...wenn man es denn sinnvoll einsetzt.
ich finde sie sollten sowas von offizieller seite machen, evtl. auf Armory gestützt, und mit Hinweisen z.B. "Dieser Spieler trägt PvP-Ausrüstung welche ihm nichts bringt" oder "Hierbei handelt es sich bloss um eine grobe Einschätzung".
natürlich wird gar nicht erst eine Zahl ausgespuckt sondern direkt wofür das Equip reicht und wofür nur bedingt...garnicht...bla


----------



## Lloigorr (5. Juli 2010)

Ach saberclaw: das mit den Eigennamen ist teilweise echt dämlich, da muss ich dir recht geben. Aber hier muss man differenzieren: manche namen sollten englisch bleiben (Nachnamen zum Beispiel) und manche, die einfach im deutschen viel sinn mehr ergeben, wie eisenschmiede. 
Da gibt's zwar die Argumente à la "eisenschmiede klingt so doof, ich will in ironforge rumstehen, weil der Name klingt supercool", aaaber ironforge heißt nunmal eisenschmiede und die Stadt ist auch eine solche! Dasselbe gilt auch zum Beispiel für die thoriumspitze oder das wegekreuz: Da sind deutsche Namen einfach pragmatischer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also nimm es, wie es ist oder Spiel den englischen Client, dabei lernste gleich noch englisch dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: an über mich: sowas hat Blizzard doch als Aprilscherz gebracht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Blizzard unterstützt sowas nicht und es sollte nunmal jedem freigestellt sein, was er tragen will...immerhin ist es ein Rollenspiel^^


----------



## Lortox (5. Juli 2010)

Für mich fehlt da ein Punkt und das is für mich der größte:

Blizzard hat das PvP nahe zu zerstört! 

:/

Hat einfach noch richtig fun gemacht zu bis zu s5 Zeiten..
Ab dann gings Berg ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Greez


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (5. Juli 2010)

Toraka schrieb:


> natürlich zu viel auf die "Community" gehört und dabei grosse Teile derselben ignoriert...



Ich glaub da verwechselst du "großer Teil" mit "Lautstarker Minderheit"


Und was ihr gegen mounts und pets im blizzard shop habe weiß ich nicht.. euch geht ja davon nix kaputt wenn sich jemand da was kauft.. selbst wenn sie sachen wie die kürzlich angesprochenen zusätzlichen Charakterslots verkaufen würden.. was stört euch das? wenn 10 slots pro server nicht genug sind dann sinds halt nicht genug.. macht aber den einzelnen Charakter nicht besser und euren nicht schlechter/benachteiligt.

Selbst Erfahrungsboni im Shop würden mich nicht stören.. ich würd es sogar begrüßen weil ich im Moment noch 2 chars auf 72/73 stehen hab mit denen es aber mittlerweile in nordend keinen spaß mehr macht zu leveln weil man alles schon kennt. Und das tatsächliche spiel geht ja sowieso erst mit dem maximallevel los.. davor lernt man nur seine Klasse zu spielen.. und das sollte man ab lvl 70 schon beherrschen.. zumindest soweit, dass ein 50% mehr EP bonus gegen echtgeld nicht schadet


----------



## Zuraxx (5. Juli 2010)

Ich finde eig nix was Blizzard getan hat, Außer die verdammte Eindeutschung, schlecht, mal ehrlich, ohne diese ganzen Fehler, wäre das Spiel "zu" perfekt, um Spaß dran zu finden, und das endgame ist nicht zu einfach, oder hast du den lichking in 25ger hero schon down?


----------



## Lloigorr (5. Juli 2010)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> Ich glaub da verwechselst du "großer Teil" mit "Lautstarker Minderheit"



Genau so isses! Natürlich meckern die, denen es nicht gefällt und bei zig Millionen Spielern kommen danschon ein paar zusammen, selbst wenn bloß 5% unzufrieden sind. Diejenigen aber, die nich manisch unzufrieden sind, posaunen das halt nicht ständig raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zuraxx (5. Juli 2010)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> Und was ihr gegen mounts und pets im blizzard shop habe weiß ich nicht.. euch geht ja davon nix kaputt wenn sich jemand da was kauft.. selbst wenn sie sachen wie die kürzlich angesprochenen zusätzlichen Charakterslots verkaufen würden.. was stört euch das? wenn 10 slots pro server nicht genug sind dann sinds halt nicht genug.. macht aber den einzelnen Charakter nicht besser und euren nicht schlechter/benachteiligt.
> 
> Selbst Erfahrungsboni im Shop würden mich nicht stören.. ich würd es sogar begrüßen weil ich im Moment noch 2 chars auf 72/73 stehen hab mit denen es aber mittlerweile in nordend keinen spaß mehr macht zu leveln weil man alles schon kennt. Und das tatsächliche spiel geht ja sowieso erst mit dem maximallevel los.. davor lernt man nur seine Klasse zu spielen.. und das sollte man ab lvl 70 schon beherrschen.. zumindest soweit, dass ein 50% mehr EP bonus gegen echtgeld nicht schadet




Bin voll deiner Meinung denn es ist ja ihre schuld, wenn sie echtgeld ausgeben oder nicht, jedenfalls haben sie auch für das echtgeld erarbeiten müssen, um dann mit dem "gekauften" gegenstand angeben zu können.


----------



## Fusselbirne (5. Juli 2010)

Mir fehlen die Optionen des Erweiterungs Ankreuzens...Meiner Meinung nach war nämlich ganz Wotlk,bis auf den LK Fight vllt,ein einziger Reinfall.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (5. Juli 2010)

Fusselbirne schrieb:


> Mir fehlen die Optionen des Erweiterungs Ankreuzens...Meiner Meinung nach war nämlich ganz Wotlk,bis auf den LK Fight vllt,ein einziger Reinfall.



Und trotzdem warst du die ganze zeit abonnent? Dann kanns ja nicht so schlimm gewesen sein.


----------



## Technocrat (5. Juli 2010)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> Und trotzdem warst du die ganze zeit abonnent? Dann kanns ja nicht so schlimm gewesen sein.






Wollt ich auch grade sagen. Wie man ein Spiel spielen kann, was einem nicht gefällt, bleibt mir ewig schleierhaft - es sei denn natürlich, man betreibt "Meckern & Beklagen" als Hobby.


----------



## Ceiwyn (5. Juli 2010)

Lortox schrieb:


> Hat einfach noch richtig fun gemacht zu bis zu s5 Zeiten..
> Ab dann gings Berg ab
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mir hats ohne Arena am meisten Spaß gemacht... mit dem alten PvP-System.


----------



## handzumgrus (5. Juli 2010)

PVP und Arena


----------

